# هل قصه خلق المسيح للطير موثوقه تاريخيا , الرد على د.سامى عامرى



## stevv (18 أغسطس 2018)

*هل قصه خلق المسيح للطير موثوقه تاريخيا ؟​ مقدمه


​
يروى القرآن ان المسيح قد كون من الطين هيئه طير ونفخ فيه فاصبح طير حقيقى 

” وَرَسُولًا إِلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِآيَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ ۖ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُم مِّنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ”

لكن من اين أتى القرآن بهذه القصه ؟ هل هى وحى إلهى مثلا ؟ لا ، فالقصه موجوده فى إحدى كتب الهراطقه والغنوصيين الاسطوريه من القرن الثانى ويدعى " انجيل الطفوله لتوما " 

” وصنع يسوع من ذلك الطين اثني عشر عصفور  وكان يوم السبت. فركض طفل وأخبر يوسف قائلاً: هوذا ابنك يلعب  حول النهر ،  وصنع من الطين عصافير ، وهو غير مشرع ، فلما سمع هذا مضى وقال للولد لماذا فعلت هذا لتدنس السبت لكن يسوع لم يعط له إجابة ، لكنه نظر إلى العصافير  وقال: اذهبى بعيدا ، طير ، وعش ، وتذكرني وفي هذه الكلمة طاروا ، وصعدوا في الهواء.  ”

وأمام هذه الأزمه التى اوضحت اعتماد القرآن على روايه مصدر آخر هو فى الأساس متأخر وغنوصى ، قام د.سامى العامرى بمحاوله لحل هذه الاشكاليه فى كتابه "هل اقتبس القرآن الكريم من كتب اليهود والنصارى " ص 301:296

وكانت محاولته شبه عقيمه ومليئه بالاخطاء والادعاءات بل والكذب ايضا !  ، ساقوم برد تفصيلى حول طرحه من خلال مرجعيه علميه لأكبر العلماء المتخصصين فى المسيحيه المبكرة والكتابات الابوكريفيه وانجيل الطفوله خاصتا ، بل سأر من خلال نفس العلماء الذى استشهد بهم ! بل من استشهاداته نفسها ايضا !!

• كانت حجج دكتور سامى هى كالآتى :

1:زمن كتابه انجيل الطفوله قريب لزمن كتابه اخر الاناجيل وليس متأخر زمنيا 
2: يختلف القرآن عن انجيل الطفوله فى سياق المعجزة
3:تم تداول القصه فى فترة مبكرة .اعتمد على التقليد الشفهى المبكر 
4.تم تعريب انجيل الطفوله فى القرن التاسع فكيف يقتبس منه الرسول ؟

زمن كتابه انجيل الطفوله​
” اﺗﻔﻖ اﻟﻨﻘّﺎد ﻋﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻠﻰأنّ انجيل اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟـﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣـﺎ ﻫـﻮ ﻧﻔﺴـﻪ اﻟﻜﺘـﺎب اﻷﺑـــﻮﻛﺮﻳﻔﻲ اﻟـــﺬي اﺳـــﺘﻌﻤﻠﻪ اﳌﺮﻗﻴﻮﻧﻴـــﻮنيون واﺳﺘﺸـــﻬﺪ ﺑـــﻪ إﻳﺮاﻧﻴـــﻮس.، وإذاﻋﻠﻤﻨـــﺎ أنّ ﻓﺮﻗــﺔ اﳌﺮﻗﻴﻮﻧﻴـــﺔ ﻗـــﺪ ﻇﻬـــﺮت ﰲ آﺧـــﺮ اﻟﻨﺼـــﻒ اﻷوّل ﻣـــﻦ اﻟﻘـــﺮن اﻟﺜـــﺎﱐ ﻣﻴﻼدﻳـــﺎ–وﻗـــﺪ وﻟـــﺪ إﻳﺮاﻧﻴــﻮسﻗﺒــﻞ ذﻟــﻚ ﺑﻌﻘــﻮد ﻗﻼﺋــﻞ-؛ أدرﻛﻨــﺎ أنّ ﻣــﺎ ﺟــﺎء ﰲ إﳒﻴــﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟــﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣــﺎ ﻛــﺎن ﻣﻌﺮوﻓًــﺎ ﰲ ﺑﺪاﻳــﺔ اﻟﻘــﺮن اﻟﺜــﺎﱐ، وهو زمن غير بعيد عن تأليف آخر الاناجيل فبالتالى الموقع الزمنى لانجيل الطفوله لتوما وانجيل يوحنا يبطل زعم النصارى حجيه الاستدلال بتاخر زمن التأليف للقول ببطلان تاريخيه القصه الواردة فى انجيل توما”
-د.سامى عامرى | ص296

1.وادى اول مغالطه Non-sequitur "مغالطه عدم الترابط" ، استخدام المارقيونيون للانجيل لا يعنى بالضرورة وجوده قبلهم !فأنت تحتاج لان تعطى دليل على ذلك قبل أن تستنتجه .

2.لقد ظهر المرقنيون حوالى عام 144م ، ولنا ان نتسائل هو الطفل بيتولد ببطاقته ؟؟ افترض دكتور سامى ان منذ بدايه المرقونيه وهم يملكون انجيل الطفوله ، وخلينا نسأله هو انت عرفت منين اصلا انهم استخدموة ؟ الشهاده الوحيييدة لاستخدامهم الانجيل هى لإﻳﺮاﻧﻴـــﻮس وبترجع لعام 180 م [١]!! .

3.ماهو تاريخ إنجيل الطفوله ؟
أجمع العلماء على أن انجيل الطفوله لتوما يعود لما بين منتصف القرن الأول الى نهايته (150-190) 
بالنسبه لانجيل يوحنا كتب مابين (70-95)
لو قارنا ابكر تاريخ ليوحنا مع ابكر تاريخ لانجيل الطفوله هيبقى المده مابينهم=80 سنه !
ولو قارنا ابعد تاريخ بين يوحنا وبين الطفوله = 90 سنه ! 
ولو قمنا باقصى تنازل وقارنا ابعد تاريخ لانجيل يوحنا مع ابكر تاريخ للطفوله = 50 سنه اى نصف قرن ! 

• فانجيل الطفوله لتوما حسب اقصى تقدير كتب بعد آخر الاناجيل ب50 عام ، وكتب بعد المسيح حسب اقصى تقدير ب110 عام ! عن كاتب لم يعاصر المسيح ولم يعاصر أحد ممن عاصرو المسيح وفى ظل عدم وجود أى شاهد عيان .


هل القصتين مختلفتين ؟​
”اﻟﻨﺺ اﻟﻘﺮآنىﱐ وإن واﻓﻖ اﻟﻨﺺ اﻹﳒنجﻴﻠﻲ ﰲ فى ﺧﻠﻖ اﻟﻄﻴـﻮر ﻣـﻦ اﻟﻄينـﲔ وﺑـﺚ اﳊلحﻴـﺎة ﻓﻴﻬـﺎ،إﻻّ أﻧﻪ ﳜيخﺎﻟﻔـﻪ ﺑﺼـﻮرة ﻇـﺎﻫﺮة ﰲ ﺳـﻴﺎق ﻫـﺬﻩ اﳌﻌﺠـﺰة؛ ﻓﻔـﻲ ﺣـﲔ ﺗﺒـﺪو اﳌﻌﺠـﺰة ﰲ إﳒﻴـﻞ ﺗﻮﻣـﺎ أﻗـــﺮب إﱃ أن ﺗﻜـــﻮن ﻋﺒﺜﻴّـــﺔ ﺗﺒـــﺪو اﳌﻌﺠـــﺰة ﰲ اﻟﻘـــﺮآن اﻟﻜـــﺮﱘ ﻣﺘّﺼـــﻠﺔ ﺑﺪﻻﻟـــﺔ اﳋـــﻮارق اﻟﱵ ﲡﺮي ﻋﻠﻰ ﻳﺪياﳌﺴﻴﺢ ﻹﺛﺒﺎتﻧﺒﻮّﺗﻪ.
-د.سامى عامرى | ص297

السياق يتعلق بالبيئه والغرض بمعنى ان كل الكلام ده ملهوش لازمه ، لأن النقطه المحورية هى الماده ليس توظيف المادة ، الفكرة العامه والجوهريه وهى"خلق المسيح لطير من الطين واعطاءة الحياة" قد تقوم باعاده الصياغه لتناسب مجتمعك وتفكيرك واغراضك ، فلا قيمه للنظر للسرد او العناصر الجانبيه ، ومع ذلك فالقصه قد يكون مقصود بها ارساليه الاثنى عشر .[٢]

 هل تعود القصه إلى تقليد شفوى مبكر ؟
​ﺟﺎء ﰲ إنجيل أﺳﺌﻠﺔ ﺑﺮﺛﻮﳌﺎوس ٢/١١–اﻟﺬيﻳﻌﻮد ﺗﺄﻟﻴﻔﻪ إﱃلى ﻓترة ﺑينﲔ اﻟﻘﺮن اﻟﺜﺎنرﱐ واﻟﻘﺮن اﻟﺴﺎدس،ﻣﻊ ﺗﺮﺟﻴﺢ ﻧﺴﺒﺘﻪ إلىﱃ اﻟﻘﺮن اﻟﺜﺎنىﱐ أو اﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ-λεγειαυτοιςΜαριαµκατατηνεκτυπωσινυµωνεπλασενοΘεοςταστρουθιακαιαπεστειλεναυταειςταςτεσσαρεςγωνιαςτουκοσµου ﻗﺎﻟﺖ لهم ﻣﺮيمﱘ (أي ﻟﻠﺤﻮارﻳنﲔ) ﺷﻜّﻞ اﷲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺒﻬﻜﻢ اﻟﻌﺼﺎﻓﲑير وأرﺳﻠﻬﺎ إلىﱃ أرﻛﺎن اﻟﻌﺎلمﱂ اﻷرﺑﻌﺔ.
ذﻫﺐ اﻟﻜﺜﲑ ﻣﻦ اﻟﻨﻘّ ﺎد إﱃ أنّ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺎء ﰲ ﻫﺬا اﻟﻨﺺ ﻫﻮ إﺣﺎﻟﺔ إﱃ ﻧﻔﺲ اﻟﻘﺼّﺔ اﻟﻮاردة ﰲ إﳒﻴﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣﺎ؛ وﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺆﻛّﺪ وﺟﻮد ﺗﺮاث ﺷﻔﻮي ﻗﺪﱘ ﻳﻀﻢّ ﻗﺼّﺔ ﺧﻠﻖ اﳌﺴﻴﺢ ﻟﻠﻌﺼﺎﻓﲑ.
-د.سامى عامرى | ص299

للاسف لم يضع لنا مصدر من هم "الكثير من العلماء" لكن على اى حال لم يذكر ذلك إلا عالم واحد تقريبا وهذا القول خاطئ 

أولا:
لنرى السياق كاملا
Now the apostles were in the place [Cherubim, Cheltoura, Chritir] with Mary.
 And Bartholomew came and said unto Peter and Andrew and John: Let us ask her that is highly favoured how she conceived the incomprehensible, or how she bare him that cannot be carried, or how she brought forth so much greatness. But they doubted to ask her.
Bartholomew therefore said unto Peter: Thou that art the chief, and my teacher, draw near and ask her. But Peter said to John: Thou art a virgin and undefiled (and beloved) and thou must ask her.
And as they all doubted and disputed, Bartholomew came near unto her with a cheerful countenance and said to her: Thou that art highly favoured, the tabernacle of the Most High, unblemished we, even all the apostles, ask thee (or All the apostles have sent me to ask thee) to tell us how thou didst conceive the incomprehensible, or how thou didst bear him that cannot be
 But Mary said unto them: Ask me not (or Do ye indeed ask me) concerning this mystery. If I should begin to tell you, fire will issue forth out of my mouth and consume all the world.
 But they continued yet the more to ask her. And she, for she could not refuse to hear the apostles, said: Let us stand up in prayer.
 And the apostles stood behind Mary: but she said unto Peter: Peter, thou chief, thou great pillar, standest thou behind us? Said not our Lord: the head of the man is Christ ? now therefore stand ye before me and pray.
 But they said unto her: In thee did the Lord set his tabernacle, and it was his good pleasure that thou shouldest contain him, and thou oughtest to be the leader in the prayer (al. to go with us to).
 But she said unto them: Ye are shining stars, and as the prophet said, 'I did lift up mine eyes unto the hills, from whence shall come mine help'; ye, therefore, are the hills, and it behoveth you to pray.
The apostles say unto her: Thou oughtest to pray, thou art the mother of the heavenly king.
 Mary saith unto them: In your likeness did God form the sparrows, and sent them forth into the four corners of the world.[٣]
الرسل كانوا بيناكشوا ف بعض على واحد يروح يسأل العدرا ازاى حملت ف المسيح ، بس كل واحد كان بيرميها ع التانى لغايه مابرثوماوس راح وسألها قالتله ده سر ولو قولته تنزل نار م السما ، فضلوا يزنوا عليها قالتلهم خلاص تعالوا نصلى ، راحوا وقفوا وراها فقالت لبطرس ايه ده ازاى رئيس الرسل يقف ورايا مش الراجل رأس المرأه؟ تعالا ائمنا فى الصلاة قالها ابدا ده انتى ام المسيح إلى ربنا مجدك فقالتلوا وانتو برضه الله "خلق الله على شبهكم الطير وارسالها لاتجاهات الارض الاربعه"
[[ In your likeness did God form the sparrows, and sent them forth into the four corners of the world.]]
يعنى الموضوع كان عبار عن عزومه زى ماتقول لابوك لا والله ابدا ده انت الكبير يقولك لا ده انت الى مشرفنا 
السيدة العذراء كانت بتدلل على عظمه الرسل وأنهم مش أقل منها ، فقالتلهم ان الله على شبهكم خلق العصافير الموجوده ف العالم دى ، يعنى ولا المسيح ولا فى حد خلق عصافير على شبهم لكن اصلا العصافير على شبههم وده فى إطار لتعظيمهم

مقارنه بين القصتين
1.انجيل توما =خلق المسيح الطير 
1.انجيل الاسئله=خلق الله نفسه الطير
2.انجيل توما = خلق المسيح من الطين
2.انجيل الاسئله =خلق الله من العدم
3.انجيل توما = بعث فيهم المسيح الحياة
3.انجيل الاسئله = خلقهم الله مباشرة
4.انجيل توما = قام المسيح بخلق بعض الطيور
4.انجيل الاسئله = الله لم يخلق شئ لهم بل ان اصل خليفه الطيور منذ البدء هو على شبههم 

فلايوجد أدنى تشابه بين القصتين 

ثانيا:
وجود تراث شفهى قديم لخلق العصافير ؟
ماشى فلنفترض ان القصه بتقول كده ،اثبت انه يعود للقرن الأول  اثبت انه من شهود عيان او موثوق تاريخيا ، اثبت انه كان منتشر فى فترة مبكرة ومتداول لدى المسيحيين 

اتحدى الدكتور انه يجيب مصدر واحد بس ذكر القصه فى القرن الاول اى مصدر 
وخلينى اسهلها​*​​​
*
 اتحدى بأنه يجيب اى مرجع لغايه القرن الرابع !
 أقرب مخطوطه لانجيل الطفوله بترجع للقرن الخامس وزى مالدكتور بيقول بنفسه "ﻌـﱰف اﻟﻨﻘّـﺎد أﻧّﻨـﺎ ﻻ ﻧﻌــﺮف ﺷـﻴﺌًﺎ ﻋـﻦ اﻟﺸـﻜﻞ اﻷﺻــﻠﻲ ﳍـﺬا اﻹنجيـﻞ" وعنده حق فعلا احنا منقدرش نعرف شكله الاصلى ، معندناش غير عدد قليل من المخطوطات كلهم بيرجعوا للقرن الخامس عشر والسادس عشر مفيش ولا مخطوطه يونانية واحده(لغته الاصليه) قبل ذلك التاريخ حتى المخطوطات القليله التى تعود للقرن الخامس والسادس هى مخطوطات سيريانيه ولاتينيه[٤] ! ، حتى ان بارت ايرمان بيقول اننا منقدرش نعرف محتوى الكتاب الاصلى ده لو قدرنا نتكلم اصلا عن الأصل[٥] ، ومفيش اى كتاب آخر قبل القرن الرابع ذكر القصه دى تماما ! ، ومن المعترف به من العلماء ان  بين مخطوطات الانجيل(الطفوله) اختلافات ضخمه [٦]
بل وان العديد من القصص الموجوده فيه كمان هى اضافات متأخرة ![٧]
والعلماء أجمعوا ان فى تطور وتغير فى تقليد الانجيل (الطفوله) ، وأنه جمع ككتاب فى صورته الحاليه فى القرن الرابع![٨] فانا بتحدى تانى الدكتور يجيبلى اى دليل على وجود القصه قبل القرن الرابع ، اى بعد قيامه المسيح ب400 عام !


جاء فىﰲ  ﻛﺘﺎب ﺣﻮار ﻣﻊ ﺗﺮﻳﻔﻮ ﻗﻮل ﻗﺪﻳﺲ اﻟﻜﻨﻴﺴﺔ ﺟﺴﺘينﲔ إنّ اﳌﺴﻴﺢ ﻛﺎن ﻳﻌﻤﻞ فى  ﰲ نجارة المحراقث والنير  و ور د ﰲ اﻟﻔﺼﻞ اﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ إﳒﻴﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣﺎ أنّ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ اﻟﻨﺠﺎرﻛﺎن ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﰲ ﻧﻔﺲ اﳌﻴﺪان،وأنّ اﻟﻄﻔﻞ ﻳﺴﻮع ﻗﺪ أﻋﺎﻧﻪ -ﰲ إﺣﺪى ﻣﻌﺠﺰاﺗﻪ-ﻋﻠﻰ إﲤﺎم ﻋﻤﻞ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ،
 -د.سامى عامرى | ص300

خلينا نشوف نص حوار القديس جيستن
And when Jesus came to the Jordan, He was considered to be the son of Joseph the carpenter; and He appeared without comeliness, as the Scriptures declared; and He was deemed a carpenter (for He was in the habit of working as a carpenter when among men, making ploughs and yokes; by which He taught the symbols of righteousness and an active life);[٩]
كان من المعتاد للنجار ان يصنع المحاريث والنير

القديس جيستن اتكلم على عادة  معروفه فى القرون الاولى وهى ان النجار كان بيعمل فى المحاريث ايضا 

وﺟﺎءأﻳﻀًﺎ ﰲ رﺳﺎﻟﺔ اﻟﺮﺳﻞ Epistula Apostolorum–اﻟﻔﺼﻞ اﻟﺮاﺑﻊ-اﻟﱵ ﺗﻌﻮد إﱃ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ اﻟﻘﺮن اﻟﺜﺎﱐ ﻣﻴﻼدﻳ ﺎأو آﺧﺮﻩ ذﻛﺮ ﻧﻔﺲ ﲢﺪي اﳌﺴﻴﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﻌﻠّﻢ ﰲ اﳍﻴﻜﻞ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﻪ أن ﻳﻘﻮل أﻟﻔﺎ ﺑﻴﺘﺎاﻟﻮارد ﰲ إﳒﻴﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣﺎ –اﻟﻔﺼﻞ٦-... اﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ اﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻣﺸﺎبهه ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﺎ ﺟﺎء ﰲ إﳒﻴﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣﺎ، وﻫﻮ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺆﻛّﺪ أنّ إﳒﻴﻞ اﻟﻄﻔﻮﻟﺔ ﻟﺘﻮﻣﺎ ﱂ ﻳﻜﻦ ﻛﻠّﻪ اﺧﺘﻼﻗًﺎ ﻟﻘﺼﺺ وأﻗﻮال وإﳕّﺎ ﻟﻪ أﻳﻀً ﺎ اﻣﺘﺪاد ﰲ اﻟﱰاث اﻟﺸﻔﻮي اﳌﺒﻜّﺮاﻟﺬي ﻧﻘﻞ ﻋﻨﻪ اﻵﺑﺎء واﺳﺘﻔﺎدت ﻣﻨﻪ اﻷﺳﻔﺎر اﻷﺑﻮﻛﺮﻳﻔﻴّﺔ.
-د.سامى عامرى | ص300

بعيدا عن قصه ألفا بيتا(سارد عليها بعد قليل) 

فرساله الرسل تعود لمنتصف القرن الثانى ومتقدرش تقولى مين خد من مين ، ونفس الكلام على جستين الشهيد ، كل ده مبيقدملكش اى تقليد مبكر لانجيل الطفوله - ولاسيما قصه خلق الطير الى أقرب شهاده ليها فى القرن الرابع !- 
 بل تقليد مستقل متأخر  .

2.الاختلاق للقصص والأقوال = تقليد شفوى ، فالتقاليد سواء نصيه او شفهيه تنشأ سواء من اختلاق او من شهاده حقيقيه ، وبالنسبه لتقليد مبكر ؟ هل القرن الثانى تقليد مبكر ؟ هل القرن الرابع تقليد مبكر؟

3.هل نقل الآباء عن انجيل الطفوله؟

عندما نذكر كلمه "الآباء" يجب أن يكون هناك استدلال ابائى بنصوص معينه وبكتاب معين لكن فى الواقع لم يذكر أحد اى قصه او اسم الانجيل ، هو بيقول الاباااء على جستين الشهيد بس! فى قصه ابعد مايكون عن اقتباس من انجيل الطفوله فهو لم يكن يعرفه حتى ، فهى مجرد عادة معروفه او على أقصى تقدير ستكون الكتب الابوكريفيه هى من اقتبست 

عندما نتحدث عن التقليد الشفاهى فنحن نتحدث عن المجتمع المسيحى الأول وعلى السياق التى نشأت منه الكنيسه 

1.ايرناؤس(180)
اول ذكر لانجيل الطفوله يعود إلى ايرناؤس وهو معاصر للفترة التى كتب فيها انجيل الطفوله
يقول:
إلى جانب ما ورد ، كانوا يقدمون(المارقيونيون) عددا لا يوصف من كتابات ملفقة ومبهمة ، قاموا هم أنفسهم بتزويرها ، ليربكوا عقول الرجال الحمق ، ومثلهم يجهلون كتب الحقيقة. من بين أمور أخرى ، يقدمون هذه القصة الكاذبة والشريرة  التي تتعلق بربنا ، عندما كان صبيا يتعلم الحروف.[١٠]

الكلام ده مهم جداا
1.ارناؤس فى اول ذكر لوجود انجيل توما(لم يذكر وجوده بالاسم) ومن أحد الآباء البارزين فى الكنيسه والمجتمع المسيحى ينفى ان تكون أى القصص التى اوردوها حقيقه او تقليد مبكر ، بل قاموا بتلفيقها بانفسهم لخداع الاغبياء (والاغبياء اتخدعوا فعلا  )
2.لا نجد أى ذكر ايضا القصه خلق الطير !
3.قصه تعلم المسيح هى قصه ملفقه واستدلال الدكتور بيها لوجود تقليد قديم كمصدر لانجيل الطفوله هو اعتراف منه ان الانجيل تقليده ملفق

2.يوحنا ذهبى الفم (347– 407 )
يقول
Therefore, in short, it is clear to  us that the miracles that some people ascribe to the childhood years of Christ are false and merely concoctions of those who bring them  to our attention
لذلك ، باختصار ، من الواضح لنا أن المعجزات التي يرسمها بعض الناس لسنوات المسيح في مرحلة الطفولة هي زائفة مجرد تلفيقات فقط من أولئك الذين يلفتوا بها انتباهنا[١١]

وهنا القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم بيعلنها صراحتا ان كل المعجزات المتعلقه بسنوات المسيح المبكرة هى مجرد تلفيق ، ليس لها اصل تاريخى ليس لها تقليد فى الكنيسه ليس لها وجود بين المجتمع المسيحى

عشان كده بيقول Andries Van Aarde رئيس قسم دراسات العهد الجديد فى جامعه بيرتوريا ومهتم بدراسه  شخصيه يسوع التاريخيه ، وله دراسه خاصه فى انجيل الطفوله تدرس فى عدة دول
الملاحظات النقديه من قبل آباء الكنيسة مثل إيريناوس وإبيفانيوس تظهر بوضوح أن انجيل الطفوله لتوما لم يعتبر كجزء من المسيحية "المستقيمه" المبكرة.[١٢]

فإذا كان الآباء من القرن الثانى والرابع وهى الفترة التى نشأت فيها مثل هذه التعاليم ، قد رفضوها بشده .قالوا أنها ملفقه ! فكيف ستكون ضمن التقاليد الشفاهيه الحيه والموثوقه من القرن الأول !



هل يوجد لقصه انجيل الطفوله جذور فى تقليد شفهى مبكر ؟​
ﻫــﺬا اﻹنجﳒﻴــﻞ ﻫــﻮ ﻣــﻦ أﻗــﺪم اﻷﻧﺎﺟﻴــﻞ اﻟــﱵ ﰎّ ﺗــﺪاوﳍﺎ ﰲ زﻣــﻦ ﻛــﺎن ﻓﻴﻬــﺎ اﻟــﱰتراث اﻟﺸــﻔﻮي اﳌلمﺒﻜّ ﺮ ﺷﺎﺋﻌًﺎ ﻋﻠـﻰ اﻷﻟﺴـﻦ وﻗـﺪ اﺧﺘﻠﻄـﺖ ﻓﻴـﻪ اﻟﺮواﻳـﺔ اﻟﺘﺎرﳜﻴّـﺔ اﻟﺼـﺤﻴﺤﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺮواﻳـﺎت اﻟﺒﺎﻃﻠــﺔ واﳋﺮاﻓــﺎت. وﺣﺎﻟــﻪ ﺑــﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﺤــﺎل اﻷﻧﺎﺟﻴــﻞ اﻟﺮﲰﻴّــﺔ اﻟــﱵ  اﻋﺘﻤــﺪت ﻋﻠــﻰ اﻟــﱰ اث اﻟﺸﻔﻮي اﻟﺸﺎﺋﻊ،واﻟﱵ ﻧﻘﻠﺖ رواﻳﺎت ﺻﺎدﻗﺔ،وأﺧﺮى ﺑﺎﻃﻠﺔ ﺑﻴّﻨﺔ اﳌﻨﺒﻊ اﳋﺮاﰲ.

-د.سامى عامرى | ص298

كما اثبت انه لا يوجد اى دليل على هذا الكلام بل إنه خاطئ تماما ، وبعدين تراث شفوى ايه الى شائع بعد قرن ! وموت كل الشهود العيان ، وهل التقليد الشفوى بعد 100 عام يطلق عليه تقليد مبكر ! لكن يهمنى  المصدر الذى استدل بهم على ذلك الكلام
(1)العالمRon Cameron ويقول انه قال ان انجيل الطفوله مصدرة التراث الشفهى
(2) العالم Tony Chartrand-Burke ويقول انه قال ان انجيل الطفوله تجميع للقصص اكثر منه سردا روائيا 

وانا فعلا مصدوم هل ده اغفال ؟ ام محاوله اصطياد اى كلمات ، أم جهل ، أم كذب على البسطاء !! 

وقع هنا د.سامى فى أخطاء لايرتكبها اى قارئ بسيط للنقد الكتابى 
1.يقدم الدكتور خلط ليوهم القارئ ان معنى تراث شفوى اى التقليد المبكر للمسيحيه من شهود العيان و المجتمعات المسيحيه الاولى ! واتمنخة ان يكون فقط اختلط عليه الأمر ، فالتقليد الشفاهى المبكر للمسيحيه شئ والتقليد الشفاهى لأى كتاب ف الدنيا شئ آخر ! ، بمعنى أن التقليد الشفهى المذكور هو تقليد خاص بروايات انجيل الطفوله المختلقه وليس له اى علاقه بالتقليد المبكر عن المسيح

2.هشرح بإيجاز التقليد الشفهى لانجيل الطفوله وهعرض كلام العالمين إلى هو ذكرهم 

انجيل الطفوله العديد من العلماء اتفقوا انه مكون من تداول الروايات قبل كتابته وحتى بعد كتابته  فى تقليد شفوى -غالبا تقليد سريانى- لقصص واساطير كانت بتتداول كوحدات مستقله فى القرن الثانى وتم جمعه ف  القرن الثانى أو الثالث 

العالم Tony Chartrand-Burke (الذى استشهد به سامى عامرى) استاذ فى قسم العلوم الانسانيه فى جامعه يورك ، متخصص فى دراسه الأدب الابوكريفى وخصوصا اناجيل الطفوله ، لديه دكتوراة فى انجيل الطفوله وصاحب اكبر دراسه اكاديميه حوله مكونه من 500 صفحه 

IGT reads more like a compilation of stories than a fieely-composed nanative. Its stories may have once circulated independently just as episodes attested in later branches of the infancy gospel trajectory once did. Gos. Phil. (63, 25-30), for exampte, tells the story of Jesus and the Dyer as an adult tale of Jesus, as does a Coptic pa~impsest[١١]
يقرأ أكثر مثل تجميع قصص من راوايات مكونة بشكل حر. ربما كانت قصصه قد تم تداولها  بشكل مستقل تمامًا كما كانت الحال في حلقات لاحقة من مسار إنجيل الطفولة. ، كمثال يحكي قصة يسوع والصباغ كحكاية بالغة عن يسوع ، كما توجد فى رق قبطى لكن لم تنضم هذه الحلقة إلى التقليد المكتوب لانجيل الطفوله حتى تاريخ جمع العرب(القرن الثامن عشر)! 

1.يعنى ان الانجيل(الطفوله) مش كتابه حرة لكن تجميع لقصص فى القرن الثانى والثالث والرابع ، ف احنا بنتكلم عن تراث شفوى متأخر ، قصص مزيفه بعد قرون من المسيح 
2.قال حاجه مهمه جدا ، ان فى قصه فى انجيل الطفوله اضافت فى القرن الثامن ! يعنى كان فى اضافه حرة فى كل فترة على الانجيل ، فمتقدرش ابدا انك تثبت ان قصه خلق الطير موجوده قبل القرن الرابع 

2.العالم Ron Cameron (استشهد به سامى عامرى) هو استاذ الدين فى جامعه ويزلاين وهو محرر فى سمينار sbl المختص فى دراسه الاساطير القديمه وأصول المسيحيه
the sources of the infancy gospel of thomas are oral tradition and the gospel of luke 
مصادر انجيل الطفوله هم التقليد الشفوى وانجيل لوقا

تعالوا بقى نشوف قال ايه قبل الكلام ده عشان نفهم




​لا يوجد يقين فيما يتعلق بموعد كتابة قصص إنجيل الطفولة. منذ تاريخ هذه الوثيقة وهناك تعديل فى الكتابه من دائرة النقل الشفوى ، يجب على المرء أن يعيد النظر في حقيقة أن النقل الشفوي لهذه القصص الفلكلورية(الأسطورية) لم يحدث فقط قبل ولكن أيضا مع النقل المكتوب. قصص عممت من الشفوي إلى التقليد المكتوب والعودة مرة أخرى مع انسياب نسبي[١٢]

يعنى القصص دى هى عبار عن أساطير شعبيه ! انتقلت شفوى ثم كتبت ثم استمرت فى التطور والنقل الشفوى والكتابة مرة اخرى ومعندناش علم القصص إلى فيه اتكتبت امتى فكانت القصص بتتعدل!!

يعنى إلى الدكتور اقتطع كلامه ،مش بيقول انها تقليد شفوى مبكر موثوق عن المسيح لا ده بيقول ان القصص منقدرش نعرف تاريخها يعنى قصه الطير مثلا ممكن تكون بتعود للقرن الرابع لان فى تطور واضافه وحذف زى ماذكرت قبل كده ، وأن القصص دى عبار عن تراث شعبى 

وبيوضح اكتر Reidar Aasgaard وهو استاذ للتاريخ وله دراسات فى الكتب الابوكريفيه ودراسه ضخمه فى انجيل الطفوله


​
رون كاميرون اتبع جيرو فى ان ماده انجيل الطفوله انتقلت كتابه وشفاهه فى حلقات انتشرت من الشفوى للكتابه والعودة مرة أخرى ، ايضا اليوت اتبع ذلك وقال ان هناك خليط من النقل الشفوى والكتابى ، مع تغليف القصص المكتوبه فى نقاط مختلفه فى تاريخ تطور حلقه النقل الشفوى ،وهو على حق ، القصص نشأت فى منتصف القرن الثانى ثم جمعت فى شكل شفوى او كتابى من خلال كاتب مجهول 

 هل القصه تاريخيه ؟​
نحن أمام كتاب كتب بعد قرن(على أقل تقدير) من المسيح ، فى غياب كل شهود العيان ، فى ظل انتشار روايات اسطوريه مختلقه عن المسيح فى كتاب يحوى تقليد اسطورى نشأ فى القرن الثانى 

لنجيب على ذلك السؤال يجب أن نتسال لماذا كتب ذلك الانجيل ؟ 

الأناجيل لم تخبرنا عن طفوله المسيح وظلت هذه الفترة مجهوله ، فنشأت الروايات الاسطوريه لتسد هذه الحاجه  ، وحسب الثقافه التى نشأت بها فيجب على طفوله الشخص ان تكون معبرة عن مستقبله واعماله فأضيفت عليها المعجزات التى - من ضمنها خلق المسيح للطير - وهذه الكتب (التى تتكلم عن طفوله المسيح) لاتحوى اى معلومات تاريخيه او من تقليد مبكر بل تقليد مستقل نشأ مؤخرا 

يقول Hans-Josef Klauck (استشهد به سامى عامرى) وهو مؤرخ واستاذ العهد الجديد والأدب المسيحى المبكر فى جامعه شيكاغوا 


​لماذا تكونوا؟(اناجيل الطفوله) عامل واحد مهم كان الرغبه فى ملئ ثغرات الروايات فى متى ولوقا بجانب ذلك المقارنه بين التقارير المختلفه لميلاد المسيح تشير إلى عدد من الاسئله والناس شعروا بحاجه لمعرفه المزيد عن الشخصيات الرئيسيه 

ويقول ايضا



[/url​]

يجب علينا أن نضع في اعتبارنا توقعات الثقافة ، والتقاليد الأدبية التي ساعدت على توليد مثل هذه الصورة للمسيح ، السير الذاتية للأشخاص المهمين في العصور القديمة الكلاسيكية تميل إلى رؤية الأفعال المستقبلية لبطلهم تظهر في طفولته وشبابه. هذا هو المعلم: هو الإله المعترف به  في الطفل ، أنه ليس من قبيل الصدفة أن نلاحظ العديد من أوجه الشبه في ألاساطير الوثنيه وفي القصص الخيالية لصورة الطفل الإلهي المتكبر وفى انجيل الطفوله قد تم تقديم سمات مماثلة من أساطير الهند حول كريشنا و بوذا ، ولكن المثال ألاقرب إلى هوم 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadhttp://www.arabchurch.com/upload

*
ويقول Paul foster[١٣] استاذ ادب لعهد الجديد فى جامعه ايدنبرج
[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	​**​بمراقبه التقارب بين انجيل الطفوله والسير الذاتيه للعالم اليونانى الرومانى ، فقصص طفوله الرجال فى سير الالهه والانبياء وحتى القديسين ، الغرض الاصلى وراء روايات الطفوله الخاصه بهم هى الإشارة إلى حياتهم كابطال بالغين للروايه

ويقول Ron Cameron[١٤]


​كان الإطار الاجتماعي الذي أدى إلى إنتاج ونقل هذه القصص المعجزيه هو بروباجندا التبشير المسيحية ، التي سعت إلى شرعية سلطة يسوع بين جميع الزعماء الدينيين والسياسيين الآخرين في العالم الرومانى اليونانى في هذا الصدد ، يمكن أن يكون إنجيل الطفولة الإنجيلية مفيد مقارنة بالكتابات الأسطورية التي تم إنشاؤها في ذلك الوقت عن "رجال إلهيين" آخرين في العصور القديمة ، سواء من الشخصيات الدينية الكبرى في الماضي البعيد والقادة السياسيين في الأوقات الأكثر معاصرة وكان الدافع وراء هذا التقليد الخاص هو فهرسة الأعمال المعجزايه للبطل الصغير ، كان من مميزات هذه الأساطير أن الكلمات والأفعال العامة الأولى للبطل كان يُنظر إليها على أنها مؤشِّرة على وضعه ومستقبله .

هل يرى العلماء المتخصصين ان انجيل الطفوله قد يحمل اى معلومات تاريخيه او تقليد مبكر ؟​
يقول BART EHRMAN [١٥](استشهد به سامى عامرى وقال إنه افضل النقاد الكتابيين) هو استاذ الاديان فى جامعه نورث كارولينا ومن اكبر النقاد والدارسين للمسيحيه المبكرة والكتابات الابوكريفيه خاصتا 


​القصص صممت بوضوح لتظهر قدرات صنع المعجزات للمسيح كطفل ، هو لم ينتظر حتى خدمته العامه ليقوم باعماله الرائعه

يقول Hans Joseph klauk[١٦]


​
لايجب ان يتوقع أحد معلومات تاريخيه موثوقه ،حتى فى الحالات الخاصه ، من هذا الادب أنها لاتضيف اى شئ ل معرفتنا عن اصل يسوع الانسانى

يقول Paul foster[١٧]


​انجيل الطفوله بتطرف يتوسع ويضيف على القصه المعروفه عن المسيح من التقارير القانونيه خلال فتره طفولته حتى بدايه خدمته لتغطيه سنين فى حياه يسوع بين عمر 5 سنين الى 12 سنه ، النص يصنع قصه مليئه بتفاصيل القصص الشعبيه(الاساطير) تنتج فى روايه رائعه وجذابه لكى تقيم قيمه النص حسب الشروط التاريخيه بخصوص الأحداث الفعلية التى توصفها تكون النتيجه بوضوح تقل بشكل خاص من قيمته ، ومع ذلك النص قيم ليس للكشف عن حقائق عن حياة المسيح لكن لتوضيح صورة كامله لواحدة من طرق المسيحيين من القرن الثانى والثالث للتوسع فى قصه المسيح من خللال ايمانهم واهتماماتهم الاهوتيه 

ويقول raidar aassgard[١٨]
لايقدم لنا انجيل الطفوله اى معلومات ، قيمته من نوع اخر

ويقول John L. McKenzie[١٩]


​ليس لهم قيمه تاريخيه 

ويقول Andries Van  Aarde[٢٠]
In my dissertation I argued that the  IGT  is a “myth” in the form of a certain “gospel type”, namely the “biographic-discursive” gospel.  This means that the text represents a combination of a speech and a narrative.
في رسالتي ، جادلت بأن انجيل الطفوله "أسطورة" في شكل "نوع من الإنجيل" ، أي "الإنجيل السيرة الذاتية". 

تقول sharon betsworth[٢١]


​انجيل الطفوله هو مجموعه القصص الوحيده المعروفه المرتبطة مباشرة بطفولة يسوع تاريخها من منتصف القرن الثانى ، وتعتمد على الاساطير عن يسوع وهذه الاساطير استمرت فى الانتشار من العصر القديم حتى العصور الوسطى ، نادرا ماكان يؤخذ بجديه كجزء من تاريخ المسيحيه كما أشار regard assgard "انه
 اصبح مهمل فى دراسه المسيحيه المبكرة"

وتقول عن قصه الطير



​هذه القصه تظهر فى القران ممايدل على المعرفه الواسعة بهذه الاساطير فى العصور الوسطى 

ويقول Philip Jenkins [٢٢]أستاذ التاريخ في جامعة بايلور والمدير المشارك لبرنامج بايلور للدراسات التاريخية للدين في معهد دراسات الدين. 


​
الاثنين (اناجيل الطفوله) هم خيال ساحر ، ولا يوجد عالم قد يحلم ان ياخذهم بجديه كمصادر تاريخيه , وجود هذه القصص ليس مفاجئ حيث ان البشر يريدوا توضيح قصص ابطالهم , وهذة القصص أتت من أساطير معروفه ، واناجيل الطفوله بنت قصصهم على القصه المعروفه فى متى ولوقا ولايوجد عالم او ناقد يعتقد ان هذه القصص تأتى من تقليد مبكر,وأن قصص انجيل الطفوله لتوما هى من التقاليد الشائعه للمسيحين فى نهايه القرن الأول او الثانى .

كيف أخذ منه القرآن وهو ترجم للعربيه فى القرن الثامن؟​
انا غير مطالب  بالاجابه على هذا السؤال مجرد وجود القصه وانتشارها يكفى لاقتباسه منها ، فنحن لانتحدث عن عمليه نسخ من كتاب مثلا ، لكن روايات متناقله واساطير ينقل عنها ويرددها فى بيئه تتسم بالاسطوريه 
كما يقول المؤرخ Tisdall [٢٣]
"نلاحظ هنا مرة أخرى أنه على الرغم من أن الأسطورة هي نفسها كما هو واضح في القرآن ، إلا أن الفرق يكفي لإثبات أن محمد كان يقوم بإعادة إنتاج شكل مختصر من الذاكرة ، ولم يكن يتعامل مع أي وثيقة مكتوبة. من هنا يذكر طائرًا واحدًا فقط بدلاً من اثني عشر ، ويتحدث عن الحياة التي تُعطى لها بنفس يسوع وليس بأمر منه. الاشارة إلى هذه الروايه في القرآن تشير إلى أن القصة قد حصلت على تداول واسع ذ هذا يثبت مرة أخرى كيف كان هناك القليل من المعرفة بالعهد الجديد هناك في المدينة."

القصه موجوده فى انجيل الطفوله لتوما  إلى مكتوب بالسريانى وحظى بانتقال واسع جدا ، الدكتور استشهد بالعالم  على ان النص ترجم فى القرن الثامن وسبحان الله مقراش قبليها بسطرين بيقول ايه !

يقول العالم Tony Burke[٢٤]

"ينتشر انجيل الطفوله شرقا في وقت مبكر من القرن الثالث عندما قرأ ربما من قبل مؤلف اعمال توما ، من المؤكد أنه قد اخترق شرق سوريا بحلول القرن السادس ، سرعان ما توسع انجيل الطفوله ودمج مع مواد أخرى للطفولة و في شكله الموسع أصبح النص السرياني متاحا لمحمد في القرن السابع  ."

وبرضه القصه موجودة فى انجيل الطفوله العربى إلى كان منتشر فى الحجاز 

مش عايز اتوسع ف النقطه دى لانها من الأساس ملهاش لازمه .

وهكذا كل اطروحات الكتاب مليئه بالغش والهشاشه . 
 هل سرق القرآن قصه خلق الطير ؟ (الملخص)​



*​*

قصه خلق الطير تظهر فى وثيقه تاريخها يعود لما بعد المسيح بقرن كامل وهى فترة انتشار الاساطير والقصص الشعبيه عن المسيح ، لا يوجد عالم يأخذ اى معلومات عن المسيح من هذا الكتاب جميع العلماء ينفوا انه يحمل اى تقليد مبكر او موثوق به ، آباء الكنيسه من القرن الثانى والرابع نفوا هذه الروايات ووصفوها بانها مؤلفه وليس لها اى مكان فى التقليد الشفوى ،، لم يتكلم الرسل عن طفوله المسيح بل كان كل الاهتمام منصب على فترة خدمته ، فأثارت هذه الفترة الغامضه فضول البعض فبدأت تنشأ الروايات لسد هذا الاحتياج و من سمات ذلك المجتمع عند الحديث عن سيرة ذاتيه لشخصيه هامه يجب ابراز صفات شخصيته وافعاله فى طفولته ، فصوروا المسيح كطفل صانع للمعجزات .

قصه خلق الطير اول ظهور لها فى الوثائق يعود إلى القرن الرابع ،، انجيل الطفوله هو عبار عن تجميع لروايات شعبيه عن المسيح الذى استمرت فى التطور حتى بعد كتابته وكان يضاف عليه قصص حتى الازمنه المتأخرة ، ولا يوجد اى دليل حتى لوجود قصه خلق الطير فى القرن الثانى بل اول ظهور لها فى الوثائق فى القرن الرابع .

حققت هذه الروايات انتشارا واسعا حتى انها ترجمت لعده لغات واستمرت فى الانتشار ، حتى وصلت لرسول الاسلام

إلى حصل أن الناس كانت بتالف قصص عن المسيح وقصه الطير معتمدة بشكل اساسى على قصه كسر المسيح للسبت من الاناجيل ، ولأن الطفوله لازم  تظهر اعمال الشخص فى مستقبله فاهتموا انهم يشكلوا القصه دى على شخصيه المسيح الصغير ، فلقوا ان انت دلؤت عندك طفل ياترى هيكون بيعمل ايه ؟ اكيد الحاجه الطبيعيه إلى ممكن يعملها أنه يكون بيلعب ف الطينه وبيشكل بيها اشكال ولأن برضه لازم تحمل نوع من التنبؤ المستقبلى بعمل المسيح ، فصنع عصافير واعطاهم الحياة وده اشارة لارساليته للتلاميذ ، طبعا مع انتشار الروايات وتخالطهم وصلت له المعلومات عن المسيح انه بيشفى البرص ويحى الموتى ويخلق الطير .

ولو خدناها على محمل الجد ، ف إلى حد ما القصه طفوليه ، ومبتشكلش اى فائدة ايه وبعد مايخلق طير يعنى ؟
فالقصه بتاخد منحنى استعراضى عبثى ، هو كده بيقوم بدور الساحر مش النبى ، إلى المفروض انه يتنبأ ويشفى ويساعد ، فخلق طير من طين هو مجرد استعراض لا أكثر ، وإذا نظرنا للاناجيل نجد المسيح كان بيقول للناس إلى بيشفيهم مايخبروش حد لانه مكنش عايز أى استعراض  

Marckjonef@gmail.com
*
🇪🇻


----------



## Obadiah (20 أغسطس 2018)

مجهود  عظيم  وموضوع رائع ... الرب يبارك خدمتك وجهدك .أمين


----------



## stevv (20 أغسطس 2018)

Obadiah قال:


> مجهود  عظيم  وموضوع رائع ... الرب يبارك خدمتك وجهدك .أمين



صلواتكم معنا :new5:


----------



## stevv (20 أغسطس 2018)

Obadiah قال:


> مجهود  عظيم  وموضوع رائع ... الرب يبارك خدمتك وجهدك .أمين



وصدقنى لولا ضيق الوقت كنت خصصت موضوع لكل اطروحه ف الكتاب لانه مشاءالله كله زى كده


----------



## احسان احسان (21 أغسطس 2018)

سلام ونعمة اخى 

ياريت تعمله ملف بى دى اف او ورد 

علشان نحتفظ به


----------



## stevv (21 أغسطس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخى
> 
> ياريت تعمله ملف بى دى اف او ورد
> 
> علشان نحتفظ به



هيبقى صعب شويه ، ممكن حد من الاخوة لو عنده وقت هيبقى شئ عظيم


----------



## stevv (22 أغسطس 2018)

*المراجع
 [1] Bart Ehrman,Zlatko Plese,The Apocryphal Gospels: Texts and Translations(Oxford University Press,2011) "Infancy gospel of thomas"
[2] Hans-Josef Klauck,The Apocryphal Gospels: An Introduction(Bloomsbury T&T Clark ,2004)p.74
[3] M. R. James,The Apocryphal New Testament-Translation and Notes
(Oxford: Clarendon Press, 1924)
[4] Bart Ehrman,Zlatko Plese,The Apocryphal Gospels: Texts and Translations(Oxford University Press,2011) "Infancy gospel of thomas"
[5] Ibid 
[6]انظر:
Hans-Josef Klauck,The Apocryphal Gospels: An Introduction(Bloomsbury T&T Clark ,2004)p.73
 Bart Ehrman,Zlatko Plese,The Apocryphal Gospels: Texts and Translations(Oxford University Press,2011) "Infancy gospel of thomas"
Reidar Aasgaard,The Childhood of Jesus: Decoding the Apocryphal Infancy Gospel of Thomas(Wipf & Stock Pub,2009)ch 2
[7]Tony Chartrand-Burke ,The Infncy Gospel of Thomas: The Text, its Chigins, and its Transmission,p226 
[8]Hans-Josef Klauck,The Apocryphal Gospels: An Introduction(Bloomsbury T&T Clark ,2004)p.74
[9]Alexander Roberts, James Donaldson, A. Cleveland Coxe,Ante-Nicene Fathers, Vol. 1"Dialogue with Trypho"(Buffalo, NY: Christian Literature Publishing Co., 1885.) Ch 88
[10]Alexander Roberts, James Donaldson, A. Cleveland Coxe,Ante-Nicene Fathers, Vol. 1"Irenaeus Against Heresies"(Buffalo, NY: Christian Literature Publishing Co., 1885.) Chxx
[11] Philip Schaff,Nicene and Post-Nicene Fathers, First Series, Vol. 14,(Buffalo, NY: Christian Literature Publishing Co., 1889.)"Homily 17" 
[12]  Andries Gideon Van  Aarde:
The  infancy  Gospel  of  Thomas:  Allegory  or  myth   Gnostic  or  Ebionite?
[11*] Tony Chartrand-Burke ,The Infncy Gospel of Thomas: The Text, its Chigins, and its Transmission,p225
[12*] Ron Cameron,The Other Gospels: Non-Canonical Gospel Texts(Westminster John Knox Press,1982)p123
[...] Reidar Aasgaard,The Childhood of Jesus: Decoding the Apocryphal Infancy Gospel of Thomas(Wipf & Stock Pub,2009)p30
[...] Hans-Josef Klauck,The Apocryphal Gospels: An Introduction(Bloomsbury T&T Clark ,2004)pp.64,77
[13] Paul Foster,The Non-Canonical Gospels (T&T Clark Biblical Studies,2008)p.134
[14] Ron Cameron,The Other Gospels: Non-Canonical Gospel Texts(Westminster John Knox Press,1982)p123
[15] Bart Ehrman,Zlatko Plese,The Apocryphal Gospels: Texts and Translations(Oxford University Press,2011) "Infancy gospel of thomas"
[16] Hans-Josef Klauck,The Apocryphal Gospels: An Introduction(Bloomsbury T&T Clark ,2004)pp.64
[17] Paul Foster,The Apocryphal Gospels: A Very Short Introduction,(Oxford University Press,2009)p.72
[18] Reidar Aasgaard,The Childhood of Jesus: Decoding the Apocryphal Infancy Gospel of Thomas(Wipf & Stock Pub,2009)p2
[19] John L. McKenzie,The New Testament Without Illusion(Crossroad Pub Co,1982)p.125
[20] Andries Gideon Van  Aarde:
The  infancy  Gospel  of  Thomas:  Allegory  or  myth   Gnostic  or  Ebionite?
[21] Sharon Betsworth,
Children in Early Christian Narratives (T&T Clark ,2016)p.144,146
[22] Philip Jenkins,Hidden Gospels: How the Search for Jesus Lost Its Way(Oxford University Press,2002)
[23] Clair Tisdall,The Original Sources Of The Qur'an: Its Origin In Pagan Legends and Mythology(Alev Books,2014)Ch IV
[24] Tony Chartrand-Burke ,The Infncy Gospel of Thomas: The Text, its Chigins, and its Transmission,p278 [IGT spread eastward as early as the third century when it was read perhaps by the author of Acts Thom. (2.1.1.2). It had certainly penetrated eastem Syia by the sixth century, the tirne of the earliest Syriac MS. Like the Old Latin text, the Syriac IGT was soon expanded and combined with other infancy and chiidhood material. It is in its expanded form that the Syriac text was made available to Mohammed in the seventh century]*


----------



## stevv (25 أغسطس 2018)

*وليكن القارئ على ثقه مما عرضته من ملخص بسيط لأقوال العلماء حول هذا الانجيل ، قمت بمراسله العالم النرويجى ريدار اسجارد Reidar Aasgaard , وسألته بشكل مباشر ، هل انجيل الطفوله يحمل اى معلومات تاريخيه ؟ او اى تقليد من القرن الأول ؟ هل قصه خلق الطير لها اى قيمه تاريخيه؟ هل تأتى من تقليد موثوق ؟ 




                          Reidar Aasgaard ​
پروفسور التاريخ فى جامعه اوسلو ، لديه دكتوراة فى العهد الجديد والمسيحيه المبكرة ، قام بتحرير العديد من الكتب الابوكريفيه ، متخصص فى دراسات الطفوله فى العالم القديم وله كتب فيها مثل Childhood in History: Perceptions of Children in the Ancient medieval world و كتاب Nordic Childhoods 1700-1960: From Folk Beliefs to Pippi Longstocking , وله واحده من اكبر الدراسات لانجيل الطفوله من حيث انتقاله وتكوينه ومصادرة وتاريخيه والبيئه التاربخيه التى نشأ فيها ، وهو مرجعيه اساسيه لجميع العلماء فى هذا المجال ، وهو كتاب The Childhood of Jesus: Decoding the Apocryphal Infancy Gospel of Thomas مكون من 300 صفحه 

كان ذلك رده 



​
” لايحتوى انجيل الطفوله لتوما على اى معلومات تاريخيه عن طفوله يسوع ، لكنه يمكن ان يخبرنا قليلا عن الأفكار المتعلقه بالاطفال والطفوله فى الوقت الذى تم فيه إنتاج القصه فى القرن الثانى او الثالث ولا تحتوى قصه خلق الطيور من الطين على اى قيمه تاريخيه ، ولكن لها حياة طويلة في التقاليد اللاحقة وتوجد في أشكال مختلفة ، من بينها في القرآن. ”

يعنى الطفوله اهه متكتبش من خلال تقليد موثوق أو فى فترة متوفر فيها تقليد شائع على الألسن من القرن الأول ، والقصه مش موثوقه ولا حاجه دى انتجت ف القرن الثانى او الثالث كمان (وقد تكون ف الرابع حسب الوثائق إلى متوفرة لينا) وان القصه تم تاليفها حسب البيئه إلى نشأت فيها وملهاش اى قيييمه تاريخيه ، لكنها نشأت فى تقاليد لاحقه لاحقه لاحقه ،( مش اول ماتشوف كلمه تقليد يعنى تجرى تقول اهه دى من التقليد المبكر ) والقصه موجوده بكذا شكل فى التقاليد ومنهم الشكل الموجوده بيه ف القرآن !
*


----------



## Obadiah (26 أغسطس 2018)

جميل اسلوب بحثك ومصادرك التي تأتي بها  ... والأجمل والأرقي والأعنف  هو التواصل مع  الصوت الحي لهذه المصادر .... مثل ما اتيت به في تعليقك السابق ..... الي الأمام يا اخي stevv  أتمني اشوف ليك منشورات كثيرة في مواضيع متنوعة .... ربنا يبارك مجهودك وغيرتك ..آمين


----------



## stevv (27 أغسطس 2018)

Obadiah قال:


> جميل اسلوب بحثك ومصادرك التي تأتي بها  ... والأجمل والأرقي والأعنف  هو التواصل مع  الصوت الحي لهذه المصادر .... مثل ما اتيت به في تعليقك السابق ..... الي الأمام يا اخي stevv  أتمني اشوف ليك منشورات كثيرة في مواضيع متنوعة .... ربنا يبارك مجهودك وغيرتك ..آمين



متشكر لدعمك وكلامك الجميل ، ليكن سلام المسيح معك
صلاتك معنا


----------



## احسان احسان (21 مارس 2022)

stevv قال:


> هيبقى صعب شويه ، ممكن حد من الاخوة لو عنده وقت هيبقى شئ عظيم


----------



## احسان احسان (21 مارس 2022)

سوف اقوم بتجميع الملف pdf


----------



## عابد يهوه (22 مارس 2022)

stevv قال:


> هيبقى صعب شويه ، ممكن حد من الاخوة لو عنده وقت هيبقى شئ عظيم



تحويلة لملف بي دي اف سهله ما عليك سواء نقله الى ملف الورود وتعمل حفظ وتختار بي ديف اف وصلي الله وبارك صار ملف بي دي اف


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (28 مارس 2022)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم --ده نص رون كامرون بالانجليزية من كتابه والترجمة العربية لكلامة عشان نعرف مين اللى بيكذب وما بيعرفش الف باء فهم :


Scholars have generally accepted the identification of the Infancy Gospel of Thomas with an unnamed (apocryphal)writing which was used by the Marcosians (a group of Christian gnostics who were prominent in the second century) and cited by Ireneus (a church writer who lived at the end of the second century). In his citation, Ireneus first quotes a non-canonical story that circulated about the childhood of Jesus and then goes directly on to quote a passage from the infancy narrative of the Gospel of Luke (Luke 2:49). Since the Infancy Gospel of Thomas records both of these stories, in relatively close proximity to one another,it is possible that the apocryphal writing cited by Ireneus is, in fact, what is now known as the Infancy Gospel of Thomas.Because of the complexities of the manuscript tradition, however, there is no certainty as to when the stories of the Infancy Gospel of Thomas began to be written down. Since the history of this document is that of the fixing in writing of a cycle of oral tradition, one has to reckon with the fact that the oral transmission of these folkloristic tales occurred not only prior to but also simultaneous with the written transmission.

Stories circulated from the oral to the written tradition and back again with relative fluidity.

ودى الترجمة لكلام كامرون :
*وافق العلماء عمومًا على تعريف إنجيل طفولة توماس بكتابة (الابوكريفا) غير مسماة والتي استخدمها الماركوسيون (مجموعة من الغنوصيين المسيحيين الذين كانوا بارزين في القرن الثاني) واستشهد بها إيرينوس (كاتب الكنيسة الذي عاش في نهاية القرن الثاني). في اقتباسه ، اقتبس إيرينيوس أولاً قصة غير قانونية تم تداولها عن طفولة يسوع ثم ينتقل مباشرة ليقتبس مقطعًا من رواية الطفولة لإنجيل لوقا (لوقا 2:49). نظرًا لأن إنجيل طفولة توماس يسجل هاتين القصتين ، على مقربة نسبيًا من بعضهما البعض ، فمن الممكن أن تكون الكتابة الابوكريفا التي استشهد بها إيرينوس هي ، في الواقع ، ما يُعرف الآن باسم إنجيل الطفولة لتوما. من تقليد المخطوطة ، ومع ذلك ، هناك* *ليس من المؤكد متى بدأت كتابة قصص إنجيل الطفولة لتوما. نظرًا لأن تاريخ هذه الوثيقة هو تاريخ التثبيت الكتابي لدورة من التقاليد الشفوية ، يتعين على المرء أن يحسب حسابًا لحقيقة أن النقل الشفهي لهذه الحكايات الفولكلورية حدث ليس فقط قبل الإرسال المكتوب ولكن أيضًا بالتزامن معه. تم تداول القصص من التقليد الشفهي إلى التقليد المكتوب والعودة مرة أخرى بسيولة نسبية.

دا كلام عم كامرون وزى ما انتو شايفين الراجل بيقول ان غالب النقاد اجمعو على ان اجيل طفولة توماس هو اللى كان بيرد عليه ابوكم ارينيوس يعنى تاريخ كتابته منتصف القرن التانى الى اخره تقريبا  , ولاكن ما نقدرش نقول ان تاريخ كتابة انجيل طفولة توماس كتب فقط فى ذلك الوقت فقط لا بل ممكن يكون قبل ليه لان وثيقة ارينيوس بتاكد وجود وكتابة هذا الانجيل او اصله على الاقل وهو كتابة لدورة من النقل الشفاهى المستمر والمتبادل مع كتابة هذا  الانجيل او اصله, قبل اشارة ارينيوس وبعده.

طيب وايه حكاية ان اصل انجيل طفولة توماس اصله النقل الشفاهى وانجيل لوقا , :دا نص كلام عمونا كامرون
The sources of the Infancy Gospel of Thomas are oral traditions and the Gospel of Luke; these have been laced with a keen, lively sense of imagination. Jesus is depicted as an enfant terrible, always clever and mischievous, often intractable and even malicious. The biographic legends of Jesus, at school and at play, display nothing distinctively Christian at all: Jesus is portrayed simply as a child of the gods, a Wunderkind in whose life are manifested epiphanies of the divine.
مصادر إنجيل الطفولة لتوما هي التقاليد الشفوية وإنجيل لوقا ؛ لقد تم ربط هذه الأشياء بحس خيال قوي وحيوي. يُصوَّر يسوع على أنه ولد فظيع ، ذكي دائمًا وماكر ، غالبًا ما يكون عنيدًا وحتى خبيثًا. لا تُظهر أساطير السيرة الذاتية للمسيح ، في المدرسة وفي اللعب ، شيئًا مسيحيًا مميزًا على الإطلاق: لقد تم تصوير يسوع ببساطة على أنه طفل الآلهة ، وعجائب تتجلى في حياته كواكب إلهية.*
طيب اى انجيل بيقصد كامرون بيقصد انجيل طفولة توما الاول اللى اشار اليه  ابوكم ارينيوس اصل الانجيل دا جاء من انجيل لوقا وهو اول مصدر مكتوب لهذا الانجيل الطفولى لتوما بجانب التقاليد الشفوية .
الان نناقش كذبة كبيرة على الدكتور سامى : للاسف انت بتكلم  على لسان الدكتور ما لم يقله وبعدين بتحاكمه على كذبك عليه ازاى  انت بتقول الاتى (*يعنى إلى الدكتور اقتطع كلامه ،مش بيقول انها تقليد شفوى مبكر موثوق عن المسيح لا ده بيقول ان القصص منقدرش نعرف تاريخها) دا كلامك انت بس فعلا د سامى قال كدا للاسف لا طيب قال ايه (*
هـذا الإنجيـل هـو مـن أقـدم الأناجيـل الـتي تمّ تـداولها في زمـن كـان فيهـا _*الـتراث الشـفوي*_
_*المبكر شائًعا *_علـى الألسـن ،*وقد اختلطـت فيـه الروايـة التاريخيّـة الصـحيحة بالروايـات*
*الباطلـة والخرافـات.* وحالـه بـذلك كحـال الأناجيـل الرسميّـة الـتي اعتمـدت علـى الـتراث
الشفوي الشائع، والتي نقلت روايات صادقة، وأخرى باطلة بيّنة المنبع الخرافي) دا كلام د سامى عامرى زى ما انتو شايفين مقالش تقليد شفاهى موثوق فيه ولا بطيخ بل بالعكس قال تراث شفوى غير موثوق فيه بدليل انه يحمل فى طياته ربما خرافات واباطيل وربما بعض الحق  بكل بساطة لان الدكتور سامى اصلا لا يؤمن بوجود تقليد شفوى مبكر موثوق فيه ود سامى على حق ليه لان للاسف لا يوجد لهذا النقل الشفاهى او التقليد الشفوى سند متصل وصحيح يعنى ايه يعنى مش زى احدايث رسولنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يرويها وينقلها الصحابى المعلوم من هو وتاريخه وينقلها عنه تابعى رجل معلوم من هو وتاريخه وصدقه ثم ينقلها تابع تابعى معلوم من هو وصدقه وتاريخه وهكذا ولازم اللى ينقل من التانى يكون شاف الاول وهناك دليل على انه شافه وسمع منه والكل لازم يكونوا مشهود ليهم بالصدق والعدالة ,,ممكن نعرف كل اناجيلكم انتقلت واتكتبت ازاى ,,وعشان كدا د سامى قال ايه فى الاخر(
ولمـاكانـت الأناجيـل الرسميّـة الأربعـة سـاقطة تاريخيًـا علـى الإجمـال -وإنكانـت تضـم في سـطورها
نقـًلا صـادقًا لـبعض الوقـائع-، ولم يكـن ذلـك سـببًا للطعـن في ربّانيـة القـرآن الكـريم في موافقتـه لهـا
في نقل تلك المواضع، رغـم أ ـا قـد دّونـت في الفـترة بـين العقـد السـابع مـن القـرن الأّول إلى بدايـة
القرن الثاني؛ مما يثبت بُعدها زمنيًا عـن تـاريخ سـير الوقـائع المدّونـة -وهـو نفـس العيـب الموجـود في
))إنجيـل يعقـوب الأّولي(( و))إنجيـل الطفولـة لتومـا((-؛ فـلا يعـّد ذلـك بذاتـه -إذن- عـذًرا للتشـكيك
في الموافقات الثابتة بين هذين السفرين وما جاء في القرآن الكريم.
يبقى د سامى مقلش ولا اعتقد اصلا ان فيه حاجه فى المسيحية اسمها تقليد شفاهى مبكر معتمد مفيش معتمد ,,الكذبة التانية انك للاسف كذبت ودلست على عم كامرون انه بيقول ان القصص دى منعرفش تاريخها ,,دا كلام كامرون(_*، فمن الممكن أن تكون الكتابة الابوكريفا التي استشهد بها إيرينوس هي ، في الواقع ، ما يُعرف الآن باسم إنجيل الطفولة لتوما. من تقليد المخطوطة ، ومع ذلك ، هناك ليس من المؤكد متى بدأت كتابة قصص إنجيل الطفولة لتوما. نظرًا لأن تاريخ هذه الوثيقة هو تاريخ التثبيت الكتابي لدورة من التقاليد الشفوية)  *متى بدات كتابة الراجل ماكرون بيتكلم عن متى كتب انجيل طفولة توما لان التاريخ الثابت فى القرن التانى مجرد تاريخ لكتابة دورة من النقل الشفاهى يعنى قد يكون مكتوب قبل كدا واستدل انه نقله الشفاهى استمر اثناء وقبل وبعد ,,,
طيب هل فى دليل على ان قصة العصافير مش موجودة فى النقولات الشفهية والمكتوبه لانجيل توما فى القرن التانى او قبله,,الاجابة  لا يوجد دليل على عدم وجودها كذلك لنكون منصفين لا يوجد دليل على وجودها او على عدم تحريفها او تحريفها ,,قد تكون موجودة او لا تكون ,, كذلك كل نصوص العهد الجديد بما فيها انا والاب واحد قد تكون موجودة فى نصوص  الاناجيل الاربع الاصلية التى كتبت فى اخر القرن الاول واول القرن الثانى والتى لا يوجد منها اى مخطوطة  مكتوب فيها تلك النصوص تعود لهذا الوقت من الزمان  اقصى شىء اكتشفه العلماء وجود قصاصة طابع البريد عام 125 لا تحوى سوى 31كلمة من اصل 15635 يعنى هناك 15600 كلمة فى انجيل يوحنا قد تكون موجودة فى الانجيل الاصلى المكتوب او غير موجودة لا يوجد نقل شفاهى بسند متصل ولا يوجد مخطوطة من زمن تاليف الاناجيل الاولى اخر القرن الاول ما وجد من مخطوطات تحتوى تلك النصوص لتلك الاناجيل  فيما بعد ظهر فى اخر القرن التانى ._


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (28 مارس 2022)

_الان نناقش كلمة جوهرية خرجت منك انت تقول (_*وبعدين تراث شفوى ايه الى شائع بعد قرن ! وموت كل الشهود العيان ، وهل التقليد الشفوى بعد 100 عام يطلق عليه تقليد مبكر ! *_) طيب ايه رئيك نطبق قاعدتك على الاناجيل الاربعة الرسمية 

Like the rest of the New Testament, the four gospels were written in Greek.[30] The Gospel of Mark probably dates from c. AD 66–70,[5] Matthew and Luke around AD 85–90,[6] and John AD 90–110.[7] Despite the traditional ascriptions, all four are anonymous and most scholars agree that none were written by eyewitnesses.[8] A few conservative scholars defend the traditional ascriptions or attributions, but for a variety of reasons the majority of scholars have abandoned this view or hold it only tenuously
كُتبت الأناجيل الأربعة باللغة اليونانية ، مثل باقي أجزاء العهد الجديد. [30] ربما يرجع تاريخ إنجيل مرقس إلى عام ج. 66-70 بعد الميلاد ، [5] متى ولوقا حوالي 85-90 بعد الميلاد ، [6] ويوحنا 90-110 بعد الميلاد. [7] على الرغم من النقوش التقليدية ، فإن الأربعة مجهولون ويتفق معظم العلماء على أن شهود العيان لم يكتبوا شيئًا. يدافع عدد قليل من العلماء المحافظين عن الإسناد أو الصفات التقليدية ، ولكن لأسباب متنوعة ، تخلى غالبية العلماء عن هذا الرأي أو اعتنقوه بشكل ضئيل.
In the immediate aftermath of Jesus' death his followers expected him to return at any moment, certainly within their own lifetimes, and in consequence there was little motivation to write anything down for future generations, but as eyewitnesses began to die, and as the missionary needs of the church grew, there was an increasing demand and need for written versions of the founder's life and teachings.[32] 
في أعقاب موت يسوع مباشرة ، توقع أتباعه عودته في أي لحظة ، وبالتأكيد خلال حياتهم ، ونتيجة لذلك لم يكن هناك دافع كبير لتدوين أي شيء للأجيال القادمة ، ولكن عندما بدأ شهود العيان يموتون ، وبصفته المبشر. نمت احتياجات الكنيسة ، وكان هناك طلب وحاجة متزايدة لنسخ مكتوبة من حياة المؤسس وتعاليمه. [32]_
*زى ما انتم شايفين الاناجيل الاربعة الربانية فى نظركم الكاتب مجهول ,,كتبت بعد موت كل شهود العيان ,,انجيل يوحنا تاريخ اول كتابه ليه من   90 -110ميلادية يعنى بعد 90 سنة** ,,,*_
ودا رابط الكلام الاخير دا وموجود فيه مرجع كل كلمة ..








						Gospel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_
كتبه اليكم اخوكم صلاح الدين الثانى
*والمجد لله دائما ........*


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (28 مارس 2022)

الان لا يوجد ترجيح تاريخى ولا منطقى للاناجيل التى تدعونها رسمية ولاالتى تسمونها ابوكريفا بسبب انعدام النقل الشفاهى الموثق عن شهود العيان الى المخطوطات المحتويه على النصوص,, وبسبب انعدام اى مخطوطة تحتوى على اعداد واصحاحات الاناجيل من زمن شهود العيان ,,فهو رجم بالغيب ,,وهذا ما يسميه د سامى بالفترة المظلمة ,,يبقى هنالك اشكال اخر هل عجز اله المسيحية من ان يخرج لهم مخطوطة من زمن شهود العيان هل قام بالنزول الى الارض وصلب نفسه واهانتها على يد اليهود وبعد كل تلك الالام والمهانة والبهدلة بعد كل هذا ضيع تعبه وشقاه ومعجزاته وتضحياته وجعلها محل شك تاريخى حتى تجراء البشر من اتهامه بانه شخصية خرافية لا سند تاريخى لوجود يسوعكم المسيح .........*سؤال يحتاج لرد منطقى نريد مخطوطة واحدة تحتوى على نصوص تتكلم عن معجزات الهكم وتضحياته بل ووجوده من الاساس وتكون مخطوطة تاريخية من زمن شهود العيان وتتفق مع ما تؤمنون به *..............


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (28 مارس 2022)

اما القران العظيم كلام رب العالمين فهنالك السند المتصل الى سيدنا رسول الله ..رجلا عن رجل صادق معلوم امانته عن اخر من الله الى سيدنا جبريل الى سيدنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل عن رجل الى رجال عصرنا الان ..........واما المخطوطات للحرف الذى كتب به مصحف عثمان عن النبى عليه السلام فعشرات وعشرات واما الاحرف الباقية من السبع والتى تركت لاجل الخلاف وما هى الا معان مشتركة والفاظ بلهجات عربية اخرى فموجود منها فى كتب التراث واخيرا وجدنا منها مخطوطات فى طرس صنعاء والحمد لله .
والمجد لله دائما


----------



## عابد يهوه (1 أبريل 2022)

هل رأيتم مصادر هذا المسلم ..؟! قاعد ينسخ كوبي بيست شوية نفايات لكتابات نقديه من مدونة الويكي الذي يكتب فيها الاعضاء حسب ما يسير على مزاجهم وهواهم .. ومثل تلك النفايات بدأت تهل علينا مع المدرسة النقدية التي بدأت في المانيا وانتشرت في انجلترا وامريكا بداية من القرن 18و 19 وما بعده واصبحت تصدر لنا تلك النفايات لمن يسمون انفسهم علماء بكل ما تحويها كتاباتهم من مغالطات منطقية وكيل بمكيالين وتطرف واكاذيب وتدليسات .. لا يحترموا علم الباترولوجي ولا يحترموا علوم المخطوطات ولا يحترموا شهادات مؤرخي العالم القديم ولا يحترموا الاطار التاريخي والزمني واللغوي ولا يحترموا علم الاثار ..الخ .. كل ما يهمهم هو محاولة هدم الكتاب المقدس باي شكل (عشم ابليس) .. وهذه الزباله الفكرية هي التي يلهث امة الصلعم للاستشهاد بها ثم ياتي ويقولك الاناجيل في نظركم !! حلوه في نظركم هذه !

ومثل تلك الزباله تجدوها ايضا في الترجمة الاسلامية المسماه بالترجمة اليسوعيه لليسوعين اعوان الاسلام الذي تعج جامعاتهم بالاساتذه المسلمين ويعملون حملات دعائية لمصاحف بترجمات تجميلة !  !

المثير للسخرية ان امثال الدجال سامي العامري الذي يضحك على جهاله المسلمين يستشهد بتلك النفايات ضد الكتاب المقدس ويقول العلماء يقولون .. وحينما يتطرق الامر لقرانه يرفض كلام العلماء ويقول عنهم ملحدون ومنصرون حاقدون هههههه ثم يقوم بالاستشهاد على صحه قرانه ودينه من كتب تخاريف العباسين مخترعي ديانه الاسلام بكل ما تحويها من اكاذيب واحداث وشخصيات وهميه تماما كما يفعل هذا المسلم :


Salah EL DIN two قال:


> اما القران العظيم كلام رب العالمين فهنالك السند المتصل الى سيدنا رسول الله ..رجلا عن رجل صادق معلوم امانته عن اخر من الله الى سيدنا جبريل الى سيدنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل عن رجل الى رجال عصرنا الان ..........واما المخطوطات للحرف الذى كتب به مصحف عثمان عن النبى عليه السلام فعشرات وعشرات واما الاحرف الباقية من السبع والتى تركت لاجل الخلاف وما هى الا معان مشتركة والفاظ بلهجات عربية اخرى فموجود منها فى كتب التراث واخيرا وجدنا منها مخطوطات فى طرس صنعاء والحمد لله .
> والمجد لله دائما


يا حبيبي ما حزرت .. نحن لا نعترف بهذه التخاريف والاكاذيب العباسيه .. نحن لا نعترف الا بكلام العلماء يا بتاع العلماء انت هاااااااااااااااا وسوف تقبل كل كلمة قالها العلماء رغما عن انفك .. شئت ام ابيت .. ورجلك فوق راسك يا من تنقل لنا شوية نفايات ليبراليه قذره تريد فرضها علينا ..!

تعال لنرى خبير علم النقد النصي ويست كوت ماذا يقول في قرانك :

"عندما ثبت الخليفة عثمان نصًا من القرآن وأتلف جميع النسخ القديمة التي تختلف عن معياره ، قدم توحيد المخطوطات اللاحقة على حساب أساسها التاريخي. إن النص الكلاسيكي الذي يرتكز أخيرًا على نموذج أصلي واحد هو ذلك الذي ينفتح على أخطر الشكوك."
'When the Caliph Othman fixed a text of the Koran and destroyed all the old copies which differed from his standard, he provided for the uniformity of subsequent manuscripts at the cost of their historical foundation. A classical text which rests finally on a single archetype is that which is open to the most serious suspicions.'
(Brooke Foss Westcott, Some Lessons of the Revised Version of the New Testament. London: Hodder and Stoughton, 1897, 8-9.)

وعالم النقد النصي كيث سمول :

إن تاريخ نقل نص القرآن هو على الأقل شهادة على إتلاف مادة القرآن بقدر ما هي شهادة على حفظه. . . كما أنها شهادة على حقيقة عدم وجود نص أصلي واحد" للقرآن "
“the history of the transmission of the text of the Qur’an is at least as much a testament to the destruction of Qur’an material as it is to its preservation . . . It is also testimony to the fact that there never was one original text of the Qur’an”
“Keith E. Small , Textual Criticism and Qur'ān Manuscripts p.180”

المصادر المتاحة لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص الأصلي للقرآن من زمن محمد. كما أنها لا توفر المعلومات اللازمة لإعادة بناء النص من الوقت الذي" يلي وفاة محمد مباشرة حتى أول نسخة رسمية من القرآن أمر بها الخليفة عثمان ".
"...the available sources do not provide the necessary information for reconstructing the original text of the Qur’ān from the time of Muhammad. Neither do they yet provide the necessary information for reconstructing the text from the time immediately after Muhammad's death until the first official edition of the Qur’ān traditionally ordered by the Caliph ‘Uthmān"( Small, Keith E. (2011). Textual Criticism and Qur'ān Manuscripts. p. 178.)

هذا ما ناخذ به .. كلام العلماء يا مسلم يا بتاع العلماء انت ..! اشششششششششرب وايضا :

في مقال نُشر في مجلة أتلانتيك الشهرية 1999 نُقل عن جيرد بوين الباحث والخبير في قواعد الكتابة القرآنية التاريخية ودراسة وتفسير المخطوطات القديمة والمتخصص في اللغة العربية الكتابات القديمة قوله :

فكرتي هي أن القرآن هو نوع من مزيج من النصوص التي لم تكن مفهومة كلها حتى في زمن محمد. قد يكون العديد منهم أقدم بمئة عام من الإسلام نفسه. حتى داخل التقاليد الإسلامية ، هناك قدر هائل من المعلومات المتناقضة ، بما في ذلك طبقة مسيحية مهمة ؛ يمكن للمرء أن يستمد منها تاريخ إسلامي كامل معادٍ للتاريخ إذا أراد. القرآن يدعي أنه "مبين" أو "واضح" ، لكن إذا نظرت إليه ، ستلاحظ أن كل جملة خامسة أو نحو ذلك ببساطة لا معنى لها. سيقول لك العديد من المسلمين - والمستشرقين - خلاف ذلك بالطبع ، لكن الحقيقة هي أن خُمس النص القرآني غير مفهوم. هذا ما تسبب في القلق التقليدي من الترجمة. إذا كان القرآن غير مفهوم - إذا كان لا يمكن فهمه باللغة العربية - فهو غير قابل للترجمة. يخشى الناس ذلك. وبما أن القرآن يدعي بشكل متكرر أنه واضح ولكن من الواضح أنه ليس كذلك - كما سيقول لك حتى المتحدثون باللغة العربية - فهناك تناقض. يجب أن يحدث شيء آخر.
My idea is that the Koran is a kind of cocktail of texts that were not all understood even at the time of Muhammad. Many of them may even be a hundred years older than Islam itself. Even within the Islamic traditions there is a huge body of contradictory information, including a significant Christian substrate; one can derive a whole Islamic anti-history from them if one wants.
The Koran claims for itself that it is "mubeen", or "clear", but if you look at it, you will notice that every fifth sentence or so simply doesn't make sense. Many Muslims—and Orientalists—will tell you otherwise, of course, but the fact is that a fifth of the Koranic text is just incomprehensible. This is what has caused the traditional anxiety regarding translation. If the Koran is not comprehensible—if it can't even be understood in Arabic—then it's not translatable. People fear that. And since the Koran claims repeatedly to be clear but obviously is not—as even speakers of Arabic will tell you—there is a contradiction. Something else must be going on.
 Lester, Toby (January 1999). "What Is the Koran?". The Atlantic. Retrieved 10 April 2019.

هل قرأت ما يقوله العلماء يا بتاع العلماء انت والا فاكر نفسك فهلوي جاي تضحك علينا بشوية تخاريف كتبها العباسين ..؟!

تعال واقرأ ما قاله علي داشتي الذي درس اللاهوت الإسلامي والتاريخ وقواعد اللغة العربية والفارسية والأدب الكلاسيكي في المدارس الدينية في كربلاء والنجف :

"القرآن يحتوي على جمل ناقصة وغير مفهومة بالكامل دون الاستعانة بشروح ؛ وكلمات أجنبية ، وكلمات عربية غير مألوفة ، وكلمات مستخدمة بخلاف المعنى الطبيعي ، والصفات والأفعال المنفصلة دون مراعاة لاتفاق الجنس والعدد. ؛ الضمائر غير المنطقية وغير النحوية التي لا تحتوي في بعض الأحيان على أي مرجع ؛ والمسندات التي غالبًا ما تكون بعيدة عن الأشخاص في المقاطع المقفلة ".
"The Qur'an contains sentences which are incomplete and not fully intelligible without the aid of commentaries; foreign words, unfamiliar Arabic words, and words used with other than the normal meaning; adjectives and verbs inflected without observance of the concord of gender and number; illogical and ungrammatically applied pronouns which sometimes have no referent; and predicates which in rhymed passages are often remote from the subjects."
Ali Dashti - Twenty Three Years_ A Study of the Prophetic Career of Mohammad (1994, Mazda Pub) - libgen.lc

هل قرأت يا بتاع العلماء انت ..؟! اشررررررررررررب ..

هل تريد المزيد .؟! فقط اطلب ..

الا على فكره يا مسلم .. كم عدد الاحاديث التي تتحدث عن تحريف القران عند السنه والشيعه هاااااااااااااااا

الاحاديث عند الشيعه التي فاقت حد التواتر من كثرتها التي تتفق كلها على ان القران محرف تزيد عن الالفين حديث كما يذكر العلامة الشيعي حسين بن محمد تقي النوري الطبرسي في كتابه المشهور "فصل الخطاب في إثبات تحريف كتاب رب الأرباب" ناقلاً عن نعمة الله الجزائري" أن الأخبار الدالة على ذلك (أي على التحريف ) تزيد على ألفي حديث وادعى استفاضتها جماعة كالمفيد، والمحقق الدماد، والعلامة المجلسي وغيرهم" ..

فيا ترى كم يبلغ عدد الاحاديث عند السنه التي تقول بتحريف القران هااااااااا ..؟!


----------



## احسان احسان (3 أبريل 2022)

احسنت اخى عابد يهوه ... فى انتظار رد الطرف المسلم ...


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (12 أبريل 2022)

عابد يهوه قال:


> هل رأيتم مصادر هذا المسلم ..؟! قاعد ينسخ كوبي بيست شوية نفايات لكتابات نقديه من مدونة الويكي الذي يكتب فيها الاعضاء حسب ما يسير على مزاجهم وهواهم .. ومثل تلك النفايات بدأت تهل علينا مع المدرسة النقدية التي بدأت في المانيا وانتشرت في انجلترا وامريكا بداية من القرن 18و 19 وما بعده واصبحت تصدر لنا تلك النفايات لمن يسمون انفسهم علماء بكل ما تحويها كتاباتهم من مغالطات منطقية وكيل بمكيالين وتطرف واكاذيب وتدليسات .. لا يحترموا علم الباترولوجي ولا يحترموا علوم المخطوطات ولا يحترموا شهادات مؤرخي العالم القديم ولا يحترموا الاطار التاريخي والزمني واللغوي ولا يحترموا علم الاثار ..الخ .. كل ما يهمهم هو محاولة هدم الكتاب المقدس باي شكل (عشم ابليس) .. وهذه الزباله الفكرية هي التي يلهث امة الصلعم للاستشهاد بها ثم ياتي ويقولك الاناجيل في نظركم !! حلوه في نظركم هذه !
> 
> ومثل تلك الزباله تجدوها ايضا في الترجمة الاسلامية المسماه بالترجمة اليسوعيه لليسوعين اعوان الاسلام الذي تعج جامعاتهم بالاساتذه المسلمين ويعملون حملات دعائية لمصاحف بترجمات تجميلة !  !
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



اشكرك على الرد وان كان يحمل شىء من العصبية والسلبية لاكن مجرد الرد والحوار هذا مؤشر ايجابى ,وهو بالحقيقة هدف اسمى فى كلام ربنا بالقرءان الكريم (*قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَىٰ كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلَّا نَعْبُدَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَلَا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ ۚ فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ) ال عمران 64 *

قال أبو جعفر: يعني بذلك جل ثناؤه: " قل "، يا محمد، لأهل الكتاب، وهم أهل التوراة والإنجيل =" تعالوا "، هلموا " إلى كلمة سواء "، يعني: إلى كلمة عدل بيننا وبينكم، والكلمة العدل، هي أن نوحِّد الله فلا نعبد غيره، ونبرأ من كل معبود سواه، فلا نشرك به شيئًا.

" ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضًا أربابًا "، يقول: ولا يدين بعضُنا لبعض بالطاعة فيما أمر به من معاصي الله، ويعظِّمه بالسجود له كما يسجدُ لربه " فإن تولوا "، يقول: فإن أعرضوا عما دعوتَهم إليه من الكلمة السواء التي أمرُتك بدعائهم إليها، فلم يجيبوك إليها " فقولوا "، أيها المؤمنون، للمتولِّين عن ذلك " اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون ",,واية عدم مجادلة اهل الكتاب الا بالتى هى احسن ,, مما يدلل ان الحوار الاسلامى الكتابى مطلب اسلامى اصيل .

كيف لا وهو سبحانه الذى سمى اليهود والنصارى اهل الكتاب وميزهم عن غيرهم حتى فى حال القتال والحرب بل وميزهم عن العرب (مشركى الجزيرة ) حال القتال والاسر ,,ويقول اهل العلم ان سبب ذلك كرامة لابائهم الذين امنوا من قبل وكرامة لانتسابهم للانبياء كموسى وعيسى عليهما السلام ,على الرغم من ان النصارى (المسيحيين) رغم الوثنية الظاهرة فى عبادتهم رجل مثلهم ياكل ويتبرز (يخرج البراز رغما عنه خضوعا لقانون الطبيعة) رغم كل التبريرات من لاهوت وناسوت واله ونص اله فى النهاية رجل يتغوط ويجوع ويشرب وهذا تماما ما يعتقده مشركى الهند فى راما او كرشنا او عبدة بوذا او عبدة الصنم بحجة ان الاله حل فيه فيقولون نحن نعبد اللاهوت الحالل وليس مجرد الحجر فهو حجر بطبيعته الحجرية واله بلاهوته فالطبيعتين او حلول اللاهوت على الجسد وغيرها من النظريات لا تجعل المخلوق المقهور للطبيعة الاها والا لما قهرته الطبيعة ببرازها وجوعها,او الحجر الاصم بصمته ,ولو فعل الاله ذلك حاشاه لكان هذا حمقا (حاشاه) منه ولما كان يلام اى عابد لبقرة او حمار او صنم او فرج امرأة او شيطان لانه بكل بساطة يقول انه لا يعبد مخلوق بل اللاهوت الحالل فيه.

ولا سيما ان الدليل والمبرر الوحيد والاوحد للاهوت تلك المعبودات الوثنية هو مجرد اخبار قديمة(وحط تحتها الف خط) عن معجزات مجرد سرد قصصى فلا يوجد مثلا اسطوانه سى دى او ذاكرة بها فيلم يوثق تلك الاساطير ولم نرى يوما بوذا او كرشنا او المسيح (اعنى الوثن المعبود ولا اعنى سيدنا وحبيبنا ونبيينا عيسى المسيح عليه السلام) لم نرى يوما ظهروا فى صفحة السماء او نادوا الناس اننا نحن هنا او اتوا مرة اخرى كما اتو من قبل.
وانا مستغرب جدا حقيقة من هذه الاله التى للاستعمال مرة واحدة فقط وكأن معجزاتها وظهوراتها على الارض لا تكون الا فرصة واحدة يعنى معلش عشرات ملايين البشر قتلوا باوروبا المسيحية غير عشرات عشرات ملايين المصابيين والالام والظلم والقهر والاغتصاب وبالصين واليابان البوذية والهند كل هذا لم يحرك سيداة الاله ويستدعى نزول فخامته للارض كما فعل من قبل.
حقيقة التفسير الوحيد والمشترك بين غالب تلك الاله انهم جميعا تم قتلهم على ايدى البشر فربما هناك خوف من تكرار التجربة الاليمة (حاشاك ربى وتعالى اسمك) .
وحتى مجرد مخطوط وحيد من زمن شهود العيان مكتوب موثق معلوم كاتبه وبجانبها مخطوطات اخرى معلوم كاتبها متعددة الاشخاص والاماكن توثق انتشار ذلك الخبر او وجود سند شفاهى متصل معلوم ومشهود للناقلين ويكونون عدد كبير جمع عن جمع بطرق مختلفة يكون محال عنها التواطؤ على الكذب يوثقه مخطوطة من زمن شهود العيان , للاسف حتى هذا لا يوجد لا يوجد .
ولاكن انتبه وبشدة حتى لو وجد السى دى الفيلم الوثائقى لهذا الاله المزعوم او وجدت مخطوطة من زمن شهود العيان او وجد نقل شفاهى محكم فهذا يؤكد التوثيق (الموثوقية , ولا يعنى شىء بالنسبة للمصداقية يعنى ايه ! يعنى نعم قد نجد دليل على قصة تاريخية انها كتبت او تداولت او حصلت ظاهريا بهذا التاريخ لاكن الدليل على ان دعواها حق يصدق ويتبع هذا شىء اخر كبير جدا جدا يحتاج دلالات عقلية واسعة وعميقة لمن اراد ان يؤمن بشىء منطقى وواقعى وموافق للعقل ليس مجرد اساطير الاولين .

رغم كل ذلك ومشابهة النصارى لمن قبلهم من الوثنيين اليونان وغيرهم ووثنية اله اليهود المتجسد فى حلبة المصارعة اليلية مع اسرائيل النبى(حاشاه) رغم كل ذلك القران ميزهم وكرمهم واضطر المسلمين الى محاورتهم وامرهم نبيهم صلى الله عليه وسلم الى التعامل المحايد مع اخبارهم (لا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم) واحتضانهم وان الاسلام هو دين الجميع من لدن ادم وما المسلمون الا تكملة لحلقة من حلقات الاسلام الاول ,, بل وحتى النبى الاعظم نفسه وصف نفسه بانه حجر الزاوية التى اكتمل بها البناء والحديث مشهود.............هذا كان مقدمة على شكرك على الرد والحوار ومن ثم المنشور القادم ندخل بالموضوع ...
وحقيقة انا معجب كثيرا باسم معرفك عابد يهوه هذا مؤشر جيد ..تحياتى..


----------



## عابد يهوه (12 أبريل 2022)

احسان احسان قال:


> احسنت اخى عابد يهوه ... فى انتظار رد الطرف المسلم ...



وها قد جاء الطرف المسلم مفلسا خاويا بعد وضعته تحت الامر الواقع بشهادات العلماء عن قرانه الاموي ابو مخطوطات تعد على الاصابع الذي استمر العبث به وتحريفه وتزويره بعد موت محمد ابن عبد الله المكي القرشي هذه الشخصيه الخرافيه حتى عصر عبد الملك بن مروان ..

ولان هذا المسلم يحب العلماء فسوف اصفعه بضربه من حبيبهم ومعبودهم اللاديني بارت ايرمان وهو يكذب قرانهم :

على الرغم من هذا النطاق الهائل من الآراء ، هناك العديد من النقاط التي يتفق عليها جميع علماء العصور القديمة تقريبًا. كان يسوع رجلاً يهوديًا ، معروفًا بكونه واعظًا ومعلمًا ، وقد صلب (شكل روماني للإعدام) في القدس في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني تيبيريوس ، عندما كان بيلاطس البنطي حاكمًا على يهودا.

"Despite this enormous range of opinion, there are several points on virtually all scholars of antiquity agree. Jesus was a Jewish man, known to be a preacher and teacher, who was crucified (a Roman form of execution) in Jerusalem during the reign of the Roman emperor Tiberius, when Pontius Pilate was the governor of Judea."
Did Jesus Exist?: The Historical Argument for Jesus of Nazareth [Ehrman2012, pg. 1]

ويقول بارت ايرمان معبود المسلمين وهو يكذب القران :

" واحدة من اكثر حقائق التاريخ ثبوتاً وهي ان يسوع قد صلب ، بأمر من حاكم اليهودية الروماني بيلاطس .." .
“One of the most certain facts of history is that Jesus was crucified on orders of the Roman prefect of Judea, Pontius Pilate.” -Bart Ehrman, The New Testament: An Historical Introduction to the Early Christian Writings (Oxford University Press: 2011), pp. 261-2.

ويقول عن القران الفاشل :

لا أعتقد أن القرآن يحتوي على أي رؤى خاصة عن يسوع التاريخي يجب اعتبارها تقارير مستقلة من قبل علماء التاريخ. ولا أي عالم تاريخي آخر أعرفه (أو أي شخص يعمل بجدية على يسوع التاريخي).
وأشك كثيرًا في أن آرائي تتوافق مع 99٪ من المعتقدات الإسلامية عن المسيح. لسبب واحد ، أنا مقتنع بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن يسوع قد صلب جسديًا ومات على الصليب. هذا أمر مؤكد في كتبي. وهي تتعارض تمامًا مع المعتقدات الإسلامية القياسية.

I do not think that the Qur’an has any particular insights about the historical Jesus that are to be taken as independent reports by historical scholars. Neither does any other historical scholar that I know (or anyone who works seriously on the historical Jesus).
And I doubt very much that my views coincide with 99% of Islamic belief about Jesus. For one thing, I am convinced beyond a shadow of a doubt that Jesus was physically crucified and died on the cross. That is rock-bottom certain in my books. And it stands completely odds with standard Islamic beliefs.
Weekly Readers’ Mailbag: February 18, 2016

شييييييييييرز يا مسلم 

مسلم عايش على الاكاذيب التي يضحكوا عليه فيها في المواقع الاسلامية والاكاذيب التي يتناقلوها عبر الانترنت من الليبرالين والملحدين الكذابين عن الكتاب المقدس .. وحينما ناتي للمسلم بما يسحق خرافه تواتر وحفظ وسلامة القران من التحريف التي يضحكوا عليه عليهم في المواقع والكتب الاسلامية ويثبت انها اكاذيب وان قرانه محرف مزور مقطوعه اصوله وشواهده عدا عن شهادات الشخصيات الخرافيه الصحابه وام المسلمين عائشة واهل البيت الذين اجمعوا بروايات بالالف التي تجتمع كلها على ان القران محرف يهرب ويضع راسه في الارض .. هذا وكان مجرد عينات فقط ..

خلينا نشوف بالمقارنه مصداقيه الكتاب المقدس الذي هو اوثق وثيقة وحجية تاريخيه على وجه الارض بلا اي استثناء والذي وصلنا كما كتب من الوف السنين بدون تغير كأمثله لاني استطيع ان املئ مجلدات :

 جورجيو باسكالي الناقد النصي وعالم فقه  اللغة الكلاسيكية عن العهد الجديد :

"لا يوجد نص يوناني آخر يتم تناقله بهذا الثراء والمصداقية."
“ No other Greek text is handed down so richly and credibly ”.
Giorgio Pasquali, Storia della tradizione e critica del testo, 2nd ed. (Florence: Le Monnier, 1952 ,)
8 . I am grateful to Peter J. Gurry for the citation .

علماء النقد النصي ايمي و يندي ويدر عن العهد القديم والجديد :

"يمكننا أن نثق في أن الكتاب المقدس الذي نستخدمه يعكس درجة غير عادية من الدقة والأمانة"
“we can have confidence that the Bible we use reflects an extraordinary degree of accuracy and integrity” (Amy Anderson and Wendy Widder, Textual Criticism and the Bible. Revised Edition p.184).

البروفيسور كورت ألاند ، أحد أكثر نقاد نصوص العهد الجديد شهرة :

إن نقل نص العهد الجديد رائع ، أفضل من نقل أي كتابات أخرى في العصور القديمة. إن فرصة إيجاد مخطوطات تغير نصها بشكل أساسي تساوي صفرًا
The transmission of the New Testament text is outstanding, better than that of any other writings of antiquity. The chance of finding manuscripts that essentially change its text is equal to zero .
Kurt Aland, Das Neue Testament zuverlässig überliefert. Die Geschichte des neutestamentlichen Textes und die Ergebnisse der modernen Textforschung, Reihe: Wissenswertes zur Bibel, Stuttgart 1986, S. 28, free translation .

كبير خبراء وعلماء المخطوطات في العالم السير فريدريك كينيون :

تصبح الفترة الفاصلة بين تواريخ التكوين الأصلي وأول دليل موجود ، صغيرة جدًا بحيث تكون في الواقع ، لا تذكر ، والأساس الأخير لأي شك في أن الكتاب
المقدس قد وصل إلينا بشكل كبير كما هو مكتوب الآن. إزالة. يمكن اعتبار كل من الأصالة والسلامة العامة لأسفار العهد الجديد ثابتة بشكل نهائي.
The interval then, between the dates of original composition and the earliest extant evidence, becomes so small as to be in fact, negligible, and the last foundation for any doubt that the Scriptures have come down to us substantially as they were written has now been removed. Both the authenticity and the general integrity of the books of the New Testament may be regarded as finally established.2 Sir Fredric Kenyon, The Bible and Archaeology (New York, NY: Harper and Row, 1940), pp. 288, 289.

جون روبنسون :

"  ثروة المخطوطات ، وقبل كل شيء الفاصل الزمني الضيق بينهما الكتابة والنسخ الأقدم الباقية ، تجعلها إلى حد بعيد أفضل نص موثق من
الكتابة القديمة في العالم. "
“ The wealth of manuscripts, and above all the narrow interval of time between the writing and the earliest extant copies, make it by far the best attested text of any ancient writing in the world ”.
Robinson, Can We Trust? 36. Atheist Antony Flew agrees in Gary R. Habermas and Antony G. N. Flew, Did Jesus Rise from the Dead? The Resurrection Debate, ed. Terry L. Miethe (San Francisco: Harper & Row, 1987), 66 .

وعلماء النقد النصي وستكوت وهورت :

"قد يُعتقد ، من وجهة نظر متسرعة ، أن السهولة والبساطة الواضحة التي يتم بها تحرير العديد من النصوص القديمة ، تشير إلى أنه لا يمكن استعادة العهد الجديد بقدر متساوٍ من الأمان. لكن هذه السهولة والبساطة هي في الواقع علامة على قلة الأدلة التي لا يمكن اختبارها ؛ بينما في تنوع وكمال الأدلة التي يقوم عليها ، فإن نص العهد الجديد يقف وحيدًا بشكل مطلق وغير قابل للاقتراب بين كتابات النثر القديمة"
The apparent ease and simplicity with which many ancient texts are edited might be thought, on a hasty view, to imply that the New Testament cannot be restored with equal security. But this ease and simplicity is in fact the mark of evidence too scanty to be tested; whereas in the variety and fullness of the evidence on which it rests, the text of the New Testament stands absolutely and unapproachably alone among ancient prose writing (vol. 2, p. 561)

هل قرأت ما قاله خبراء وعلماء المخطوطات والنقد النصي عن اوثق كتاب وجد على وجه الارض كما وصل الينا بدون تحريف عبر الالف السنين يا من تنقل شوية اكاذيب من الانترنت تهاجم الكتاب المقدس ..!

فهمت يا تابع القران المزور المحرف المقطوعه اصوله وشواهده ..؟!

كل شيوخ الاسلام يعرفون القران محرف ومزور ولا يستطيع البوح فيه للمسلمين لهذا نجد ان نعمة الله الجزائري يصرح قائلا بان انكار تحريف القران هو من باب التقيه والكذب في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية :

 " والظاهر أن هذا القول [أي انكار التحريف] إنما صدر منهم لأجل مصالح كثيرة منها سد باب الطعن عليها بأنه إذا جاز هذا في القرآن فكيف جاز العمل بقواعده وأحكامه مع جواز لحوق التحريف لها "

وكذلك العالم الهندي أحمد سلطان :
" الذين انكروا التحريف في القرآن لايحمل إنكارهم إلا على التقيه " [" تصحيف الكاتبين " ص 18 نقلا عن كتاب الشيعة والقرآن للشيخ احسان الهي].

ويقول ايضا نعمة الله الجزائري في كتابه الأنوار النعمانية  :
" إن تسليم تواترها عن الوحي الإلهي وكون الكل قد نزل به الروح الأمين يفضي إلى طرح الأخبار المستفيضة بل المتواترة الدالة بصريحها على وقوع التحريف في القرآن كلاماً ومادة وإعرابا، مع أن أصحابنا رضوان الله عليهم قد أطبقوا على صحتها والتصديق بها " .

اقرأ يا تابع القران المحرف :

كان عبد الله يحك المعوذتين من مصاحفه ويقول إنهما ليستا من كتاب الله

الراوي: عبدالرحمن بن يزيد النخعي - خلاصة الدرجة: رجال عبد الله رجال الصحيح ورجال الطبراني ثقات - المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/152

هل قرأت ما قالته امك عائشة هذه الشخصيه الخرافيه التي لا يوجد اي دليل عل وجودها والتي تعتبروها زوجة النبي ومعاصره نزول الوحي :

حدثنا ابن أبي مريم عن أبي لهيعة عن أبي الأسود عن عروة بن الزبير بن عائشة قالت‏:‏ كانت سورة الأحزاب تقرأ في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مائتي آية فلما كتب عثمان المصاحف لم نقدر منها إلا ما هو الآن‏.‏ "

يا تابع القران المحرف .. وهذه كلها امثله من المسلمات عن قرانك المحرف بشهاده شهود العيان (الصحابه وام المؤمنين واهل البيت) الذي هم بالاصل شخصيات وهميه خرافيه تصدقون وجودها بكل بلاهه !


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (13 أبريل 2022)

عابد يهوه قال:


> وها قد جاء الطرف المسلم مفلسا خاويا بعد وضعته تحت الامر الواقع بشهادات العلماء عن قرانه الاموي ابو مخطوطات تعد على الاصابع الذي استمر العبث به وتحريفه وتزويره بعد موت محمد ابن عبد الله المكي القرشي هذه الشخصيه الخرافيه حتى عصر عبد الملك بن مروان ..
> 
> ولان هذا المسلم يحب العلماء فسوف اصفعه بضربه من حبيبهم ومعبودهم اللاديني بارت ايرمان وهو يكذب قرانهم :
> 
> ...


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (14 أبريل 2022)

عابد يهوه قال:


> وها قد جاء الطرف المسلم مفلسا خاويا بعد وضعته تحت الامر الواقع بشهادات العلماء عن قرانه الاموي ابو مخطوطات تعد على الاصابع الذي استمر العبث به وتحريفه وتزويره بعد موت محمد ابن عبد الله المكي القرشي هذه الشخصيه الخرافيه حتى عصر عبد الملك بن مروان ..
> 
> ولان هذا المسلم يحب العلماء فسوف اصفعه بضربه من حبيبهم ومعبودهم اللاديني بارت ايرمان وهو يكذب قرانهم :
> 
> ...




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اشكرك للمرة الثانية على الرد ومتابعة الحوار لاكن هذه المرة اكثر حدة وتعصب ,,لاكن العجيب اننى قرئت منشورى الاخير عدة مرات فلم اجد كلمة (عالم ولو مرة واحدة) وانت للاسف تهربت من كل النقاط المهمة فى المقدمة ثم رحت تحكى عن عالم ملحد اسمه بارت ايرمان رغم انى لم اذكره او اذكر غيره فى مقالى الاخير انت بترد على واحد تانى غيرى تقريبا بترد على شىء انا لا اتكلم عنه,,لقد طرحت عليك فى المقدمة السابقة عدة امور واضحة ومحددة وهى الاتى :

1- ما الدليل المادى الذى يجعل يسوع اله تقبل انت عبادته ويجعله مختلف عن كرشنا او راما او البقرة او فرج المرأة لماذا يسوع قبلته اله ولم تعبد زيوس مثلا اريد مقارنة بين يسوع والاله امون بالتحديد من حيث الدليل التاريخى على وجوده من حيث الدليل المادى على معجزاته . وهذا نص مقدمتى السابقة التى لم ترد عليها :
(فانت تعبدرجل مثلك ياكل ويتبرز (يخرج البراز رغما عنه خضوعا لقانون الطبيعة) رغم كل التبريرات من لاهوت وناسوت واله ونص اله فى النهاية رجل يتغوط ويجوع ويشرب وهذا تماما ما يعتقده مشركى الهند فى راما او كرشنا او عبدة بوذا او عبدة الصنم بحجة ان الاله حل فيه فيقولون نحن نعبد اللاهوت الحالل وليس مجرد الحجر فهو حجر بطبيعته الحجرية واله بلاهوته فالطبيعتين او حلول اللاهوت على الجسد وغيرها من النظريات لا تجعل المخلوق المقهور للطبيعة الاها والا لما قهرته الطبيعة ببرازها وجوعها,او الحجر الاصم بصمته ,ولو فعل الاله ذلك حاشاه لكان هذا حمقا (حاشاه) منه ولما كان يلام اى عابد لبقرة او حمار او صنم او فرج امرأة او شيطان لانه بكل بساطة يقول انه لا يعبد مخلوق بل اللاهوت الحالل فيه.)


2- ثانيا ما هو الدليل المادى او التاريخى الموثوق فيه الذى يخبرنا عن معجزات يسوع الاله , والتى لاجلها عبدت هذا الرجل , وهذا نص مداخلتى المقدمة والتى لم ارى لها ردا :

(ولا سيما ان الدليل والمبرر الوحيد والاوحد للاهوت تلك المعبودات الوثنية هو مجرد اخبار قديمة(وحط تحتها الف خط) عن معجزات مجرد سرد قصصى فلا يوجد مثلا اسطوانه سى دى او ذاكرة بها فيلم يوثق تلك الاساطير ولم نرى يوما بوذا او كرشنا او المسيح (اعنى الوثن المعبود ولا اعنى سيدنا وحبيبنا ونبيينا عيسى المسيح عليه السلام) لم نرى يوما ظهروا فى صفحة السماء او نادوا الناس اننا نحن هنا او اتوا مرة اخرى كما اتو من قبل.
وانا مستغرب جدا حقيقة من هذه الاله التى للاستعمال مرة واحدة فقط وكأن معجزاتها وظهوراتها على الارض لا تكون الا فرصة واحدة يعنى معلش عشرات ملايين البشر قتلوا باوروبا المسيحية غير عشرات عشرات ملايين المصابيين والالام والظلم والقهر والاغتصاب وبالصين واليابان البوذية والهند كل هذا لم يحرك سيداة الاله ويستدعى نزول فخامته للارض كما فعل من قبل.
حقيقة التفسير الوحيد والمشترك بين غالب تلك الاله انهم جميعا تم قتلهم على ايدى البشر فربما هناك خوف من تكرار التجربة الاليمة (حاشاك ربى وتعالى اسمك, وحتى مجرد مخطوط وحيد من زمن شهود العيان مكتوب موثق معلوم كاتبه وبجانبها مخطوطات اخرى معلوم كاتبها متعددة الاشخاص والاماكن توثق انتشار ذلك الخبر او وجود سند شفاهى متصل معلوم ومشهود للناقلين ويكونون عدد كبير جمع عن جمع بطرق مختلفة يكون محال عنها التواطؤ على الكذب يوثقه مخطوطة من زمن شهود العيان , للاسف حتى هذا لا يوجد لا يوجد)
ثالثا- ادعوك الى قرائة الادلة التاريخية التى تدل على وجود يسوع الخرافة ,,ستجدها جميعا تستند الى شهادات مثل يوسيفوس وحنوه من اليونانيين الذين لا يوجد لكتبهم التى شهدوا فيها لا توجد تلك الكتب الاصلية التى كتبها المؤلف بيده او حتى مخطوطة لتلك الكتب من زمن المؤلف ,فما الذى يجعلنا لا نشك بان ايدى ما لعبت فيها ان كانت موجودة اصلا وكتابها موجودون..

ثالثا -لو فرضنا جدلا اننا وجدنا مخطوط تاريخى معلوم كاتبه من زمن شهود العيان يخبرنا عن معجزات هذا الرجل الذى تعتبره اله وتعبده من اجل معجزاته , ما الذى يجعلك تصدق ان كاتب تلك المخطوطة صادق او ان تلك الفرقة والجماعة التى كتبت تلك المخطوطة ليسوا مجموعه من المخدوعين فى رجل نصاب افاك او ساحر ماهر ., ما الذى يجعل من تلك المخطوطة صادقة فى دعواها ودعوى هؤلاء الناس المخبرين عن المعجزات صادقين ليسوا كذبة او مخدوعين .


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (14 أبريل 2022)

عابد يهوه قال:


> وها قد جاء الطرف المسلم مفلسا خاويا بعد وضعته تحت الامر الواقع بشهادات العلماء عن قرانه الاموي ابو مخطوطات تعد على الاصابع الذي استمر العبث به وتحريفه وتزويره بعد موت محمد ابن عبد الله المكي القرشي هذه الشخصيه الخرافيه حتى عصر عبد الملك بن مروان ..
> 
> ولان هذا المسلم يحب العلماء فسوف اصفعه بضربه من حبيبهم ومعبودهم اللاديني بارت ايرمان وهو يكذب قرانهم :
> 
> ...



الان ناتى للرد على كلامك :
انت تخبرنى ان العالم العلامة الحبر الفهامه بارت ايرمان وهو الذى لم اذكر اسمه فى مداخلتى ورغم ذلك ساتجاوب معك حيث يقول : (على الرغم من هذا النطاق الهائل من الآراء ، هناك العديد من النقاط التي يتفق عليها جميع علماء العصور القديمة تقريبًا. كان يسوع رجلاً يهوديًا ، معروفًا بكونه واعظًا ومعلمًا ، وقد صلب (شكل روماني للإعدام) في القدس في عهد الإمبراطور الروماني تيبيريوس ، عندما كان بيلاطس البنطي حاكمًا على يهودا.) يبين بارت ايرمان ان من خلال دراساته وجد ان كل العلماء القدماء تقريبا اتفقوا على ان 1- يسوع رجل (حط خط) يهودى (ونحن اسلامنا العظيم يقر بذلك ), 2- معروف بالوعظ ومعلما (ونحن قرءاننا العظيم يقر بذلك بل ويعلى امره بقوله (ورسولا الى بنى اسرائيل) ومهمة الرسل حتما هى الوعظ والتعليم , 3- وانه صلب فى عهد الرومان وبمعية اليهود والقرءان العظيم يقر بذلك تماما تماما ويقول ان اليهود وهم شهود العيان ونقلة التاريخ ذلك الوقت الذين تامروا على قتله وصلبه اعتقدوا انهم صلبوه وقتلوه مصلوبا وحيث انهم شهدوا ذلك فهم شهود العيان ونقلة التاريخ وبالتالى سيكون التاريخ العام والمنقول على افواه اليهود المنتصرين سيكون حتما ان المسيح صلب ولاكن اين قال ذلك القران العظيم ,, قال الله تعالى :
*{ وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا ٱلْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَـٰكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ ٱتِّبَاعَ ٱلظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً } * { بَل رَّفَعَهُ ٱللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً } الاشكال الذى لم ينتبه اليه بارت وغيره وانت وغيرك ان الاية لم تقل ان حادثة الصلب والقتل لم تحصل بل قالت الاية انها حصلت وتمت لشخص اعتقد الجميع انه يسوع وبقى هذا الاعتقاد والقول فى اليهود شهود العيان يتناقلوه الدهر ,,وبهذا يتفق القران بحصول عملية الصلب وحصول الاعتقاد بان الذى صلب هو يسوع وان هذا الخبر هو الذى بقى سائدا يتناقله شهود العيان اليهود بقوله (وقولهم انا قتلنا المسيح) انظر الى الدقة والاعجاز القرانى حيث يدلل انهم ولا يزالون يعتقدون ويسجلون حادثة صلبه وقتله(اى ان التاريخ يقول ذلك-ويعتقدون ذلك حيث رؤوه باعينهم) يصلب. 
ولاكن الله تعالى اخبر عن شىء لم يخطر فى حسبان ولم يذكر فى التاريخ ويبين انه خلاف ما اعتقدوه وتناقلوه فى الاخبار والمخطوطات حيث فاجئهم ان المسيح حق وانه ليس كما ظنوا وافتروا انه ابن زنا ومخادع وكذاب بل انه نبى وابن مريم بلا اب وانه ابن طاهرة بتول عفيفة ,وانه لم يتخلى عنه ولم يرد رجائه حين اسغاث به ان ينجيه من شرب ذلكم الكأس وكيف يتخلى الله عن حبيبه ونبيه ...
وبهذا يكون القران متفق تماما مع اعتقاد الاقدمين الذى استنتجه للعالم بارت وغيره ..
لاكن بالمناسبة قول بارت ضد النصرانية وليس معها لانه يبين ان خلاصة دراسته ان الاقدمون لا يعتقدون فى المسيح الا كونه مجرد رجل معلم وليس اله كما تعتقد انت وكذلك قول العلامة ( بالنصرانية فقط )بارت ايرمان لا يعدوا اثبات للوجود التاريخى ليسوع التاريخى وفقط دون اى سند اى اشارة واحدة ميته يتيمة عن معجزاته ..,وهذا رابط لبارت كونك حولت النقاش لاجله :



 *


----------



## Salah EL DIN two (14 أبريل 2022)

عابد يهوه قال:


> وها قد جاء الطcified on orders of the Roman prefect of Judea, Pontius Pilate.” -Bart Ehrman, The New Testament: An Historical Introduction to the Early Christian Writings (Oxford University Press: 2011), pp. 261-2.


*والان لننتقل الى نقلك لعدد من العلماء بان الكتاب المقدس معصوم وان نصوصه لم تتغير منذ كتبه الكتبه الاصلينن , للاسف كلام العلماء هؤلاء مجرد كلام انشائى فضفاض وان اتيت ب5 علماء غربيين فسئاتيك ب 50 عالم نقدى غربى يقول خلاف ذلك ومنهم بارت ايرمان حبيبك الذى جعلته محور النقاش ., والاهم من ذلك ان كلام العالم الجهبذ الكبييير اعظم عالم مدافع(حط خط) عن اصالة يسوع ووجوده واصالة النص للعهد الجديد دانى والس (الذى زكاه سيدك وابوك عبمسيح بسيط) فدانى غنى عن التعريف وله مقالات ودراسات ومركز ورغم تدليساته عن كم المخطوطات الهائل وخلافه فها هو نفسه يعترف كلاميا ان العهد الجديد يحوى الاف التحريفات وباشكال مختلفة بين النص الحالى والمخطوطات القديمة ووالاف الاختلافات بين المخطوطات نفسها , بل ويدعو الى الدخول الى النقد النصى لاستخراج الدهب الخالص (كناية عن النص الاصلىلا حيث يعتقد انه ربما يصل الى هذا النص المفقود وذلك من خلال تنقية المخطوطات القديمة من الخبث),,وهنا اشكالين الاشكال الاول :

1- التحريف والاختلاف بين النص الحديث اليوم وبين اقدم الخطوطات مثال ذلك ما ذكره دانى والس : *

The gap between church and academe. A glance at virtually any English

Bible today reveals that the longer ending of Mark and the pericope adulterae

are to be found in their usual places. Thus, not only do the kjv and nkjv

have these passages (as would be expected), but so do the asv, rsv, nrsv,

niv, tniv, nasb, esv, tev, nab, njb, and net. Yet the scholars who produced

these translations, by and large, do not subscribe to the authenticity of such
texts. The reasons are simple enough: they do not show up in the oldest and
best manuscripts and their internal evidence is decidedly against authenticity.
Why then are they still in these Bibles?

يبن العلامة والس ان هناك فجوة مرعبة بين الكنيسة وبين الاكاديمية والدليل انه مازالت قصص ملفقة غير موجودة فى المخطوطات القديمة والمعتمد مازالت تكتب فى الانجيل اليوم على انها كلام الله ونحن تاكدنا انها ليست اصلية بنائا على المخطوطات مثل قصة الزانية ونهاية مرقس ..وهذا اسم المرجع

CHALLENGES IN NEW TESTAMENT TEXTUAL CRITICISM

FOR THE TWENTY-FIRST CENTURY

صفحة 99 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ويقول فى نفس الصفحة ان سبب وجود هذا الكلام المخترع والغير اصيل اليوم فى الاناجيل ان القائمين خجلانيين من حذفه وخايفين من عيون الناس (لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله) المهم وهدا نصه :

To a large extent, they seem to be in the Bibles because of a tradition of

timidity. The editors of the net Bible toyed with dropping these verses down

to the footnotes for the first edition, but in the end we kept them in the text
but printed the passages in smaller font with brackets around them. Smaller
type, of course, makes it harder to read from the pulpit. The net also adds

a lengthy discussion about the inauthenticity of the verses. But they are still
in the text. We are, however, seriously considering dropping these passages

into the footnotes for the next edition



ثم يستطرد فخامة دانى والس قائلا :

Most translations mention that these pericopae are not found in the oldest

manuscripts, but such a comment is rarely noticed by readers today. How do
we know this? From the shock waves produced by Ehrman’s Misquoting

Jesus. In radio, TV, and newspaper interviews with Ehrman, the story of

the woman caught in adultery is almost always the first text brought up as
inauthentic, and the mention is calculated to alarm the audience

ناصحا الكنائس بالاعتراف بالتحريف ومواجهة الامر الواقع والتعايش مع الامر والرضا بحقيقة تحريف الكتاب المقدس وعدم الانكار والرضا بالامر الواقع , وقبول فكرة كتاب محرف يحاول النقاد استخراج شىء من النصوص الاصلية له هذا خير من ان يبقى الجمهور يعتقد عصمة النص المقدس وانه كلمة الله وهنا يفاجئهم الملاحدة مثل بارت ويهز اركان الايمان فى القلوب المسيحية الضعيفة الخائفة الحائرة.. انتهى كلامه ....يعنى بمعنى اخر ارضو بالقليل ,,,تخيل معى يا رعاك الله العلامة عبمسيح بسيط وهو قاعد يحذف نصوص من الفاندايك ويحط اخرى وينقى الكتاب الذى تحدى نقاده من الشوائب ...الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام ...

,,,,,,,,,,,الاشكال الاخر والكبير 2- هو اختلاف المخطوطات القديمة بين بعضها يعنى حتى لو القينا بالكتاب المقدس اليوم وراء ظهورنا واعترفنا بتحريفه واعتمدنا فقط المخطوطات القديمة فهناك مصيبة تانية ان المخطوطات نفسها مختلفة بالاف وان كان والس للامانة يقلل من تلك الاختلافات بانها سطحية ولا تمس العقيدة ,,,الاشكال الذى تاه عن الحج دانى والس ان الكم المهول لهذه الاختلافات فى هذا العهد المبكر يجعل من اعادة الحصول على النص الاصلى خرافة تلك المخطوطات نفسها التى بالكاد تصل الى 180 ميلادية . .....

ولاكن هل هذا كل شىء لا والف لا هنالك اشكالين عظيمين كبيرين مهمين اخرين وهما :

استحالة الوصول الى النص الاصلى لانه للاسف لا يوجد نص واحد واحد فقط يؤرخ الى زمن شهود العيان اعنى القرن الاول الميلادى لا يوجد اقدم نص موجود به نص يمكن ان نسميه نص هو بالكاد يصل الى 180 ميلادية والبعض امثال الهولى بايبل وغيره يحاول ان يزقه زقا زقا حتى يصل بها الى 150 ميلادية ,يعنى شهود العيان ماتوا وشبعوا موت ,,وكما يقول سيدنا احمد سبيع كلامنا كلام مراجع مش مصاطب واليك المرجع (

*Text of the New Testament: An Introduction to the Critical Editions and the Theory and Practice of Modern Textual Criticism) صفحة 81*

الاشكال الثانى والذى اختلف فيه مع مولانا القديس سامى عامرى فى مسئلة اثبات الوجود التاريخى ليسوع الوثن فانا حقيقة اختلف حتى فى وجوده التاريخى لان بكل بساطة لا يوجد اى مخطوط تاريخى من الزمن الذى عاش فيه هذا الوثن المؤله وحتى كل الشهادات التى تشهد على وجوده كلها مثل يوسيفوس وغيره كلها كتب لا يوجد مخطوطة لهذه الكتب بيد المؤلف يعنى لا يوجد النسخة الاصلية التى كتبها يوسيفوس نفسه او كتبها رجل معلوم مشهود له بالعدالة زمن يسيفوس او بعده ويذكر انه رئى كتاب يسيفوس الاصلى ونقل منه او غيره من المؤرخين الذين تكلموا عن هذه القصة بل اقدم مخطوط لكل الكتب التى تشهد على وجود مسيح الخرافة كلها مخطوطات خارج القرن الاول ايش يضمنى انا ان مؤلف هذه الكتب مخترعش قصة يسوع هذه والفها من راسه او من القصص اللى حواليه ونسبها الى يسيفوس بل ما هو الدليل على وجود يسيفوس نفسه ولا يوجد نقش تاريخى او رسومات حجرية تؤرخ من القرن الاول تشهد لهذه القصة , وهنا نجد ان الاله امون يتفوق بمراحل على المسيح الخرافة (بكل تاكيد عندنا ادلة دامغة ونهائية على وجود سيدنا عيسى النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام), ...........واليك مجموعة من محاضرات سيدنا القديس سامى عامرى بيض الله وجهه لعلها تفيد :










 بابا الكنيسة العظمى يعترف بتحرف العهد الجديد

منوعات اخرى :






*مصيبة وكارثة علمية لكبار آباء الكنيسة القبطية: المخطوطات القديمة متطابقة مع النسخ الحالية*



لاكن السؤال الكبير هنا هل نقدك للقران الكريم المعصوم وللاسلام هل يحل مشكلة يسوع الضائع , والكتاب المحرف .......بكل تاكيد لا ...

وفى النهاية اشكر قبولك للحوار ,,وابرأ الى الله مما وصف به افتراء على الله ,,وابرأ الى الله من اى نقص او نقيصة فى حق سيدنا ومولانا وحبيبنا عيسى ابن مريم النبى عليه وعلى سيدنا محمد افضل الصلاة والسلام ..

والمجد لله دائما .............


----------



## عابد يهوه (14 أبريل 2022)

هل انتهيت من كلام النفايات الفكرية الاسلامية الذي تنقله لنا من الكذاب سامي العامري والكذاب احمد سبيع والكذاب منقذ السقار وغيرهم من الكذابين الدجالين الجهله الذي لا يعرفون الف باء التحقيق العلمي سواء الكذب والتدليس على عقول الجهله امثالهم من المسلمين الغارقين في التخاريف العباسيه من تخاريف السند والجرح والتعديل وغيرها من التخاريف التي لا يوجد جامعه في العالم كله تدرسها ولا تعترف بها من اساسه !

المضحك  والمثير للسخرية انه لا يوجد مسلم على وجه الارض يثبت اثبات صحه قرانه المحرف بشهادات المخطوطات والعلماء والوف الروايات السنيه والشيعه المتفقه على كلها على تحريفه والذي لا يساوي قشره بصله امام موثقية الكتاب المقدس والمدعم بالاثار المؤرخين ولا حتى يستطيع اثبات وجود الشخصيات الخرافيه المسمى النبي محمد المكي القرشي وشخصيات صحابته الخرافيين ولا حتى مكة الخرافيه التي لا ذكر لها ولا اثار على مدار عمر البشرية كلها قبل اختراع دين الاسلام على ايدي العباسين بشخصياتة الخرافيه والمزورة واحداثه الملفقه ثم ياتي ويتبجح علينا بشوية سفاهات فكرية اسلامية رخيصه  لا تساوي فلس احمر في سوق العلم !

اقرأ يا من تنقل لنا شوية نفايات فكرية ماذا يقول العلماء طبقا للمنهج العلمي التخصصي لتعرف ان ما تزبره لنا من هراء هو قمة الجهل والغباء :

"لن يستمع أي عالم كلاسيكي إلى حجة مفادها أن صحة هيرودوت أو ثوسيديدس موضع شك لأن أقدم مخطوطات لأعمالهم والتي لها أي فائدة لنا تعود إلى ما يزيد عن 1300 عام عن النسخ الأصلية."
“No classical scholar would listen to an argument that the authenticity of Herodotus or Thucydides is in doubt because the earliest manuscripts of their works which are of any use to us are over 1300 years later than the originals.” Bruce, F. F., The New Testament Documents: Are They Reliable? (Grand Rapids: Eerdmans, 1974), 16-17. "

نظرًا لأن العلماء يقبلون بشكل عام كتابات الكلاسيكيات القديمة باعتبارها جديرة بالثقة على الرغم من أن أقدم مخطوطات مكتوبة بعد فترة طويلة من الكتابات الأصلية وكان عدد المخطوطات الموجودة في كثير من الحالات صغيرًا جدًا ، فمن الواضح أن موثوقية نص العهد الجديد مؤكد بالمثل.
Since scholars accept as generally trustworthy the writings of the ancient classics even though the earliest MSS were written so long after the original writings and the number of extant MSS is in many instances so small, it is clear that the reliability of the text of the N.T. is likewise assured. (Greenlee, Introduction to New Testament Textual Criticism, 16)

" لا أحد يشكك في صحة الكتب التاريخية القديمة لأننا لا نمتلك النسخ الأصلية. ومع ذلك ، لدينا مخطوطات أقل بكثير من هذه الأعمال مما لدينا في العهد الجديد ".
“No one questions the authenticity of the historical books of antiquity because we do not possess the original copies. Yet we have far fewer manuscripts of these works than we possess of the NT.” (Glenny, W. Edward. “The Preservation of Scripture,” in The Bible Version Debate (Minneapolis: Central Baptist Theological Seminary, 1977) 96.)

يقف العهد الجديد وحده تماما بين الكتابات الأدبية القديمة بحيث لا يضاهيه أي منها أو يقترب منه وذلك لتنوع واكتمال مخطوطاته .
“in the variety and fullness of the evidence on which it rests the text of the New Testament stands absolutely and unapproachably alone among ancient prose writings.” (The New Testament in the Original Greek, p. 561)

دانيال والس :
يواجه علماء العهد الجديد إحراجًا من الثروات مقارنة بالبيانات التي يتعين على علماء اليونان واللاتين الكلاسيكيين التعامل معها. متوسط عدد البقايا الأدبية للمؤلف الكلاسيكي لا يزيد عن عشرين نسخة. لدينا أكثر من 1000 ضعف بيانات المخطوطة الخاصة بالعهد الجديد مما لدينا بالنسبة للمؤلف اليوناني الروماني العادي. ليس هذا فقط ، ولكن المخطوطات الموجودة للمؤلف الكلاسيكي العادي لا تتعدى 500 عام بعد الوقت الذي كتب فيه. بالنسبة إلى العهد الجديد ، نحن ننتظر عقودًا فقط من أجل النسخ الباقية. أفضل مؤلف كلاسيكي من حيث النسخ الموجودة هو هوميروس: مخطوطات من هوميروس أقل من 2400 ، مقارنة بمخطوطات العهد الجديد التي تقارب عشرة أضعاف هذا العدد.
NT scholars face an embarrassment of riches compared to the data the classical Greek and Latin scholars have to contend with. The average classical author’s literary remains number no more than twenty copies. We have more than 1,000 times the manuscript data for the NT than we do for the average Greco-Roman author. Not only this, but the extant manuscripts of the average classical author are no earlier than 500 years after the time he wrote. For the NT, we are waiting mere decades for surviving copies. The very best classical author in terms of extant copies is Homer: manuscripts of Homer number less than 2,400, compared to the NT manuscripts that are approximately ten times that amount.
An Interview with Daniel B. Wallace on the New Testament Manuscripts

ويقول ايضا داينال والس :
إذا كانت لدينا شكوك حول ما قاله العهد الجديد  ، فإن هذه الشكوك يجب أن تتضاعف مائة مرة بالنسبة للمؤلف الكلاسيكي العادي. عندما نقارن مخطوطات العهد الجديد بأفضل ما يمكن أن يقدمه العالم الكلاسيكي ، لا تزال مخطوطات العهد الجديد مرتفعة فوق البقية. إن العهد الجديد هو إلى حد بعيد أفضل عمل مشهود له في الأدب اليوناني أو اللاتيني من العالم القديم.
 . If we have doubts about what the autographic NT [New Testament] said, those doubts would have to be multiplied a hundredfold for the average classical author. When we compare the NT [New Testament] MSS [manuscripts] to the very best that the classical world has to offer, the NT MSS still stand high above the rest. The NT is by far the best-attested work in Greek or Latin literature from the ancient world. Wallace, Daniel B. “Lost in Transmission: How Badly did the Scribes Corrupt the New Testament Text?” in Wallace, Daniel B. (Editor) Revisiting the Corruption of the New Testament: Manuscript, Patristic, and Apocryphal Evidence (Grand Rapids, MI: Kregel Publications, 2011) 29.

ويقول دانيال والس ايضا :
"إن ثروة المواد المتاحة لتحديد صياغة العهد الجديد الأصلي مذهلة: أكثر من 5700 مخطوطة من العهد الجديد اليوناني ، ما يصل إلى عشرين ألف نسخة ، وأكثر من مليون اقتباس لكتاب آباء الكنيسة. بالمقارنة مع المؤلف اليوناني القديم العادي ، فإن نسخ العهد الجديد أكثر وفرة بألف مرة. إذا كانت المخطوطة ذات الحجم المتوسط بسمك بوصتين ونصف ، فإن جميع نسخ أعمال المؤلف اليوناني العادي سترتفع أربعة أقدام ، في حين أن نسخ العهد الجديد ستتراكم إلى أكثر من ميل! هذا في الواقع إحراج للثروات ".
“The wealth of material that is available for determining the wording of the original New Testament is staggering: more than fifty-seven hundred Greek New Testament manuscripts, as many as twenty thousand versions, and more than one million quotations by patristic writers. In comparison with the average ancient Greek author, the New Testament copies are well over a thousand times more plentiful. If the average-sized manuscript were two and one-half inches thick, all the copies of the works of an average Greek author would stack up four feet high, while the copies of the New Testament would stack up to over a mile high! This is indeed an embarrassment of riches.”

إذن ما لدينا هو أعمال كلاسيكية. المؤرخون الكلاسيكيون يقرؤونها ويدرسونها ويأخذونها على محمل الجد - ومع ذلك فإن تقليد المخطوطات ضعيف إلى حد ما مقارنة بتقليد المخطوطات في العهد الجديد. المخطوطات الكلاسيكية متأخرة وقليلة العدد ، ومع ذلك لا يشك أي مؤرخ كلاسيكي معروف في الموثوقية العامة لهذه المخطوطات ، حتى لو تم إنتاجها بعد 1000 عام أو نحو ذلك من النسخة الأصلية. هذا ما يثير إعجابي كثيرًا بشأن تقليد المخطوطات اليونانية للعهد الجديد. وإذا كنا نشير إلى الأناجيل ، فلدينا تقريبًا نص الإنجيل بأكمله بعد حوالي 200 عام أو نحو ذلك من وقت كتابة النسخ الأصلية. ليس لدينا مجرد حفنة من المخطوطات - لدينا المئات من المخطوطات القديمة. لدينا الآلاف التي سبقت مطبعة غوتنبرغ ، مما يعني أنه من خلال المقارنة والفحص وإعادة البناء والعمل الجاد - ما يسمى بالنقد النصي - يمكننا بثقة إعادة بناء النص كما كان مكتوبًا في الأصل ، أو على الأقل يصل إلى حوالي 99 بالمائة منه. هذا هو سجل الحفاظ الذي يفوق إلى حد بعيد جميع النصوص الأخرى من العصور القديمة.
So what we have are classical works. Classical historians read them, study them, take them seriously—yet the manuscript tradition is rather weak compared to the NT manuscript tradition. The classical manuscripts are late and few in number, yet no recognized classical historian doubts the general reliability of these manuscripts, even if they were produced 1,000 years or so after the original. That’s what so impresses me about the Greek NT [New Testament] manuscript tradition. And if we’re referring to the Gospels, we have virtually the entire Gospel text about 200 years or so after the time of the writing of the originals. We don’t just have a handful of manuscripts—we have hundreds that are old. We have thousands that predate the Gutenberg printing press, which means that through comparison and examination, reconstruction, and hard work—what’s called textual criticism—we can with confidence reconstruct the text as it was originally written, or at least come within about 99 percent of it. This is a record of preservation that by far and away surpasses that of all other texts from antiquity.
Evans, Craig A. The Reliability of New Testament Manuscripts (Lexham Press: 2014) Segment 3: The Superior Preservation of the New Testament

أن تكون متشككًا في النص الناتج لأسفار العهد الجديد هو السماح لجميع العصور القديمة الكلاسيكية بالانزلاق إلى الغموض ، لأنه لا توجد وثائق من الفترة القديمة موثقة جيدًا بببليوغرافي مثل العهد الجديد . "
To be skeptical of the resultant text of the New Testament books is to allow all of classical antiquity to slip into obscurity, for no documents of the ancient period are as well-attested bibliographically as the New Testament.” John Warwick Montgomery, History and Christianity (Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity, 1971), 29.

بالمقارنة مع العهد الجديد ، فإن معظم الكتب الأخرى من العالم القديم لم يتم توثيقها بشكل جيد. قدر الباحث المعروف في العهد الجديد بروس ميتزجر أن ماهابهاراتا الهندوسية نُسِخ بدقة 90 بالمائة فقط وإلياذة هوميروس بحوالي 95 بالمائة. بالمقارنة ، قدر أن العهد الجديد دقيق بحوالي 99.5 بالمائة. لذلك يمكن إعادة بناء نص العهد الجديد بدقة تزيد عن 99 بالمائة. وما هو أكثر من ذلك ، فقد تم حفظ 100٪ من رسالة العهد الجديد في مخطوطاته!
By comparison with the New Testament, most other books from the ancient world are not nearly so well authenticated. The well-known New Testament scholar Bruce Metzger estimated that the Mahabharata of Hinduism is copied with only about 90 percent accuracy and Homer's Iliad with about 95 percent. By comparison, he estimated the New Testament is about 99.5 percent accurate. So the New Testament text can be reconstructed with over 99 percent accuracy. And, what is more, 100 percent of the message of the New Testament has been preserved in its manuscripts!
N. L. Geisler & A. Saleeb, Answering Islam: The Crescent In The Light Of The Cross, 1993, Baker Books: Grand Rapids (MI), pp. 234-235.

بول ماس مؤسس علم النقد النصي :
ليس لدينا مخطوطات اوتوجراف ]مكتوبة بخط اليد من قبل المؤلف الأصلي[ للكتاب الكلاسيكيين اليونانيين والرومانيين ولا توجد نسخ تم جمعها مع النسخ الأصلية ؛ المخطوطات التي نمتلكها مشتقة من النسخ الأصلية من خلال عدد غير معروف من النسخ الوسيطة ، وبالتالي فهي محل شك في مصداقيتها. إن عمل النقد النصي هو إنتاج نص أقرب ما يمكن إلى النص الأصلي .
We have no autograph [handwritten by the original author] manuscripts of the Greek and Roman classical writers and no copies which have been collated with the originals; the manuscripts we possess derive from the originals through an unknown number of intermediate copies, and are consequently of questionable trustworthiness. The business of textual criticism is to produce a text as close as possible to the original.
Maas P. 1958. Textual criticism. Oxford. p1

بارت ايرمان وبروس ميتزجر :
على النقيض من هذه الأرقام [عن الكتاب الرومان غير المسيحيين] ، فإن الناقد النصي للعهد الجديد يشعر بالحرج من ثراء المواد. علاوة على ذلك ، تم حفظ أعمال العديد من المؤلفين القدماء فقط في المخطوطات التي تعود إلى العصور الوسطى (أحيانًا أواخر العصور الوسطى) ، بعيدًا عن الوقت الذي عاشوا فيه وكتبوا فيه. على العكس من ذلك ، فإن الوقت بين تكوين أسفار العهد الجديد وأقدم النسخ [الموجودة] قصير نسبيًا. . . توجد العديد من مخطوطات البردي لأجزاء من العهد الجديد والتي تم نسخها في غضون قرن أو نحو ذلك بعد تكوين الوثائق الأصلية. (ميتزجر وإيرمان ص 51)
In contrast with these figures [about non-Christian Roman writers], the textual critic of the New Testament is embarrassed by the wealth of material. Furthermore, the work of many ancient authors has been preserved only in manuscripts that date from the Middle Ages (sometimes the late Middle Ages), far removed from the time at which they lived and wrote. On the contrary, the time between the composition of the books of the New Testament and the earliest extant [existing] copies is relatively brief . . . several papyrus manuscripts of portions of the New Testament are extant that were copied within a century or so after the composition of the original documents. (Metzger and Ehrman, p. 51)

المؤرخ اليهودي وأستاذ الأدب العبري والمحرر الرئيسي للموسوعة العبرية جوزيف جدليا كلاوسنر :
"إذا كانت لدينا مصادر قديمة مثل تلك الموجودة في الأناجيل لتاريخ ألكسندر العظيم أو يوليوس قيصر فلا ينبغي لنا أن نلقي أي شك فيها على الإطلاق . "
if we had ancient sources like those in the gosples for the history of alexandar the great or julius caesar we should not cast any doubt on them whatsoever. ( Jewish Scholarship on the Resurrection of Jesus .P 55 – David Mishkin)

هل فهمت ووعيت ان ما تزبره من كلام انشائي فارغ ما هو سواء زباله فكرية لا تصلح ان توضع الا قواعد للمراحيض ولتعرف معها كيف ان قرانك الفاشل المحرف المزور هذا لا يساوي فلس احمر مقابل موثوقية الكتاب المقدس  ..؟! انا اعلم جيدا ان الكلام مع المغيبين واللاغيون عقولهم والجهله مضيعه للوقت !

لا كمان نازل سب وشتم بالمسيح في منتدى مسيحي ! لو قمنا بسب الخنزير القذر النجس محمد في موقع اسلامي لتم طردنا على الفور !


----------



## احسان احسان (15 أبريل 2022)

متابع باحترام للادلة


----------



## عابد يهوه (16 أبريل 2022)

نتابع قليلا مع هذا المسلم بعد ان كشفنا القمامة الفكرية الاسلامية التي ينقلها لنا معترضا على الكتاب القديمة ..
هذا المسلم الذي لا يساوي قرانه قشرة بصله امام ما صرح به اجماع اهل الاختصاص عن الكتاب المقدس الوحيد الاوثق توثيق في العالم كله .. الكتاب المقدس وليس القران الفاشل الساقط .. واستطيع ان املئ صفحات عن موثقية الكتاب المقدس بينما لا يوجد مسلم على وجه الارض يستطيع اثبات المثل لقرانه سواء ترديد الكلام الانشائي الفارغ الخرافي الذي يتلقاه من اكاذيب مشايخهم الذي يعرفون جيدا ان قرانهم محرف كما صرح بالحقيقة نعمة الله الجزائري قائلا :

" والظاهر أن هذا القول [أي انكار التحريف] إنما صدر منهم لأجل مصالح كثيرة منها سد باب الطعن عليها بأنه إذا جاز هذا في القرآن فكيف جاز العمل بقواعده وأحكامه مع جواز لحوق التحريف لها "

لنقرأ هذه المسخرة والسخف والترقيع الفاشل النابع من امة الغاء العقل والايمان الاعمى :



> *الاشكال الذى لم ينتبه اليه بارت وغيره وانت وغيرك ان الاية لم تقل ان حادثة الصلب والقتل لم تحصل بل قالت الاية انها حصلت وتمت لشخص اعتقد الجميع انه يسوع وبقى هذا الاعتقاد والقول فى اليهود شهود العيان يتناقلوه الدهر ,,وبهذا يتفق القران بحصول عملية الصلب وحصول الاعتقاد بان الذى صلب هو يسوع وان هذا الخبر هو الذى بقى سائدا يتناقله شهود العيان اليهود بقوله (وقولهم انا قتلنا المسيح) انظر الى الدقة والاعجاز القرانى حيث يدلل انهم ولا يزالون يعتقدون ويسجلون حادثة صلبه وقتله(اى ان التاريخ يقول ذلك-ويعتقدون ذلك حيث رؤوه باعينهم) يصلب.
> ولاكن الله تعالى اخبر عن شىء لم يخطر فى حسبان ولم يذكر فى التاريخ ويبين انه خلاف ما اعتقدوه وتناقلوه فى الاخبار والمخطوطات حيث فاجئهم ان المسيح حق وانه ليس كما ظنوا وافتروا انه ابن زنا ومخادع وكذاب بل انه نبى وابن مريم بلا اب وانه ابن طاهرة بتول عفيفة ,وانه لم يتخلى عنه ولم يرد رجائه حين اسغاث به ان ينجيه من شرب ذلكم الكأس وكيف يتخلى الله عن حبيبه ونبيه ...
> وبهذا يكون القران متفق تماما مع اعتقاد الاقدمين الذى استنتجه للعالم بارت وغيره ..*



بعد ان بين اللاديني بارت ايرمان معبود المسلمين قرانه الفاشل تاريخيا حول تاريخية المسيح مصرحا بالحقائق التاريخيه الثابته لصلب المسيح شخصيا وليس شبهه  كما هو ثابت من الوثقيقة والحجية التاريخية العهد الجديد عدا عن وثائق الدوله الرومانية والمؤرخين ... جاء المسلم ليرقع هراء قرانه وينقل لنا كلام المرقع الفاشل محمود سالم من امة الايمان الاعمى والغاء العقل قال اه الانجيل والتاريخ يقول انه صلب لانهم كتبوا عما شاهدوه بينما القران جاء بعد 700 سنه ليكشف الحقيقة ان المصلوب شخص اخر ههه

تخيلوا هذا الاله المخادع الماكر المكار حسب الترقيع الاسلامي انه يقوم بخداع البشر والضحك عليهم لمدة سبع قرون ويعيشهم في كذبه وخداع ثم ياتي بعد سبع قرون ويقول للناس انا ضحكت عليكم سبع قرون الذي صلب هو شخص اخر وليس المسيح! والمثير للسخرية اكثر لتعرفوا غباء وتخلف مؤلف القران انه يقول "وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ" فهل اليهود كانوا ينتظرون مجئ المسيح لكي يقتلوه يا مؤلف القران الغبي الجاهل

 والمثير للسخرية اكثر ان علماء اسلام يرفضون تجسيد شخصية الانبياء والرسل في الافلام والمسلسلات .. بينما رب الاسلام المزعوم  ياتي بشخص ليمثل شخصيه المسيح نفسه على الارض ويصلب بدلا منه .. لا ويقول هذا المسلم الملوث بترقيعات فاشله ان القران وضح انه ليس ابن زنا ومخادع  الله يشفيك يا مسلم ويشفي كل المسلمين المغيبين اتباع الغاء العقل والنفخة الكذابه !

شاهدوا هذا الفيديو للاخ وحيد عالم اللاهوت وهو يسحق تخاريف المسلمين بخرافه شبه بهم التي هي بالاصل معتقد الهراطقه كاتبي الصحف الاولى للقران في شمال سوريا التي كتبوها ككتاب صلوات بالاصل وكمواعظ لقصص الانبياء بحسب ما يؤمنوا به من هرطقات واساطير المعروفة مصادرها قبل القران سواء في الابوكريفا او خرافات اليهود في التلمود والمشناه والتي زور محمد تلك الصحف وعدل عليها وادعى انها اوحيت اليه من ربه .. طبعا محمد الحقيقي قائد العرب الساراسين وليس محمد المكي القرشي الخرافي الذي اخترع شخصيته الخرافيه العباسين في كتبهم في العراق وايران مع شخصيات صحابته الخرافيين والقصص الوهميه المفبركة ويثبت الاخ و حيد طبقا للوثيقة والحجية التاريخيه المعاصره لشهود العيان "العهد الجديد" ان المصلوب هو المسيح شخصيا وليس شخص اخر كما يقول كتاب الهرطقات المسمى قران الذي يصدق المسلم بكل بلاهه انه وحي لمحمد المكي القرشي الخرافي :











وحقيقة صلب المسيح شخصيا وليس شبه له كما يخرف كتاب الهرطقات المسمى القران موثق في كتابات العلماء الذين يكذبون كتاب الخرافات والهرطقات المسمى قران طبقا للحقائق التاريخيه في العهد الجديد وكتابات المؤرخين في العالم القديم حتى العلماء الملحدين مثل الملحد جيرد لودمن استاذ العهد الجديد في المانيا الذي يقول :

"موت يسوع نتيجة صلبه لا جدال فيه"
“Jesus death as a consequence of crucifixion is indisputable”. — Gerd Ludemman, The Resurrection Of Christ: A Historical Inquiry, 2004, P 50.

ويقول جون دومينيك كروسان :

"ليس هناك أدنى شك بشأن حقيقة صلب يسوع في عهد بيلاطس البنطي."
" [there is not the] slightest doubt about the fact of Jesus’ crucifixion under Pontius Pilate."(The Historical Jesus: The Life of a Mediterranean Jewish Peasantp. 375)

ويقول ايضا :

صُلبه أمر مؤكد مثل أي شيء تاريخي يمكن أن يكون على الإطلاق.
"That he was crucified is as sure as anything historical can ever be."A Revolutionary Biography(p. 145)

والباحث اليهودي للعهد الجديد جيزا فيرميس :

إن آلام يسوع جزء من التاريخ.
"The passion of Jesus is part of history." The Passion: The True Story of an Event that Changed Human History(p. 9)

والباحث الروماني الكاثوليكي ، ر. إي. براون :

يقبل معظم العلماء الشهادة الموحدة للأناجيل بأن يسوع مات أثناء ولاية يهودا لبيلاطس البنطي.
"Most scholars accept the uniform testimony of the Gospels that Jesus died during the Judean prefecture of Pontius Pilate." The Death of the Messiah (p. 1373)

وجون ماكنتاير :

حتى هؤلاء العلماء والنقاد الذين تم دفعهم للابتعاد عن كل شيء آخر تقريبًا ضمن المحتوى التاريخي لوجود المسيح على الأرض ، وجدوا أنه من المستحيل التفكير بعيدا في حقيقة موت المسيح.
"Even those scholars and critics who have been moved to depart from almost everything else within the historical content of Christ’s presence on earth have found it impossible to think away the factuality of the death of Christ" The Uses of History in Theology (p. 8)

والمسيحي الليبرالي ماركوس بورغ جامعه اكسفورد :

"إعدام يسوع هو الحقيقة الأكثر تأكيدًا عن يسوع التاريخي."
“(Jesus’ execution is the) most certain fact about the historical Jesus.” -Marcus Borg, of the Jesus Seminar.

العالم اليهودي بنشاس لابيد :

"(موت يسوع بالصلب) مؤكد تاريخيًا."
“(Jesus’ death by crucifixion is) historically certain.” -Pinchas Lapide, Jewish scholar.

المؤرخة الامريكية باولا فريدريكسن من جامعه اكسفورد :

"الحقيقة الوحيدة الأكثر صلابة عن حياة يسوع هي موته: لقد أعدمه الروماني المحافظ بيلاطس ، في عيد الفصح أو حوله ، بالطريقة التي احتفظت بها روما لاجل سياسة المتمردون ، أي الصلب ".
“The single most solid fact about Jesus’ life is his death: he was executed by the Roman prefect Pilate, on or around Passover, in the manner Rome reserved particularly for political.
insurrectionists, namely, crucifixion.” -Paula Fredrickson, a convert to Judaism.

ويقول ايضا دكتور اللاهوت جيزا فيرميس واستاذ دراسات العهد الجديد بهولندا واستاذ الدراسات اليهودية السابق في جامعه اكسفورد :

"من هو يسوع؟ هل هو موجود؟ هل كان هو الله؟ هل ما زال ذا صلة؟ بادئ ذي بدء ، لم يعد وجود يسوع قابلاً للنقاش. لقد صلب في عهد بيلاطس البنطي ، الحاكم الروماني على يهودا بين 26 و 36 بعد الميلاد ، وعلى الأرجح ولد قبل وقت قصير من وفاة هيرودس الكبير في 4 قبل الميلاد. شبه اليقين يتوقف هنا ".
“Who was Jesus? Did he exist? Was he God? Is he still relevant? To start with, the existence of Jesus is no longer debatable. He was crucified under Pontius Pilate, Roman governor of Judea between AD26 and 36, and was most probably born shortly before the death of Herod the Great in 4BC. Quasi-certainty stops here.” Article by Geza Vermes

ويقول جون دومينيك كروسان - المؤرخ وأستاذ العهد الجديد الأيرلندي :

"من المؤكد أنه تعرض للصليب ، لأن أي شيء تاريخي يمكن أن يكون على الإطلاق ، منذ كل من يوسيفوس وتاكيتوس ... يتفقان مع الحسابات المسيحية على الأقل على هذه الحقيقة الأساسية."
“THAT HE WAS CRUCIFIED IS AS SURE AS ANYTHING HISTORICAL CAN EVER BE, SINCE BOTH JOSEPHUS AND TACITUS…AGREE WITH THE CHRISTIAN ACCOUNTS ON AT LEAST THAT BASIC FACT.” – JESUS: A REVOLUTIONARY BIOGRAPHY. HARPERONE. P. 145

والمؤرخ إد باريش ساندرز وعالم العهد الجديد :

"سأقدم أولاً قائمة بالتصريحات حول يسوع والتي تفي بمعيارين: تكاد لا خلاف عليها ؛ وهم ينتمون إلى إطار حياته ، وخاصة مسيرته العامة. (قائمة بكل ما نعرفه عن يسوع ستكون أطول بشكل ملحوظ.) وُلِد يسوع في العام الرابع قبل الميلاد بالقرب من وقت وفاة هيرودس الكبير ؛ أمضى طفولته وسنوات بلوغه الأولى في الناصرة ، وهي قرية في الجليل. اعتمد على يد يوحنا المعمدان. دعا التلاميذ. كان يدرّس في مدن وقرى وريف الجليل (على ما يبدو ليس المدن) ؛ لقد بشر "بملكوت الله". نحو سنة 30 ذهب الى اورشليم للفصح. تسبب في اضطراب في منطقة الهيكل. تناول وجبة أخيرة مع التلاميذ. تم اعتقاله واستجوابه من قبل السلطات اليهودية ، وتحديداً رئيس الكهنة ؛ تم إعدامه بأمر من الحاكم الروماني ، بيلاطس البنطي ".
“I shall first offer a list of statements about Jesus that meet two standards: they are almost beyond dispute; and they belong to the *****work of his life, and especially of his public career. (A list of everything that we know about Jesus would be appreciably longer.) Jesus was born c 4 BCE near the time of the death of Herod the Great; he spent his childhood and early adult years in Nazareth, a Galilean village; he was baptised by John the Baptist; he called disciples; he taught in the towns, villages and countryside of Galilee (apparently not the cities); he preached ‘the kingdom of God’; about the year 30 he went to Jerusalem for Passover; he created a disturbance in the Temple area; he had a final meal with the disciples; he was arrested and interrogated by Jewish authorities, specifically the high priest; he was executed on the orders of the Roman prefect, Pontius Pilate.”The Historical Figure of Jesus, p10-11:

ويقول غاري هابرماس الحاصل على الدكتوراه في التاريخ وفلسفة الدين وهو باحث في العهد الجديد وأستاذ أبحاث متميز ورئيس قسم الفلسفة واللاهوت في جامعة ليبرتي:

"هناك أكثر من 42 مصدرًا في غضون 150 عامًا بعد موت يسوع تشير إلى وجوده وتسجيل العديد من أحداث حياته."
“there are over 42 sources within 150 years after Jesus’ death which mention His existence and record many events of his life.” on page 233 of his book The Case for the Resurrection of Jesus.

وغيرهم الكثيرين من العلماء لعدم الاطاله الذين يثبتون طبقا للمسلمات التاريخيه كذب وتخاريف كتاب الهرطقات المسمى القران بما يحوية من نقل لهرطقات معروفة مصادرها القديمة قبل القران ومصادقية الوثائق التاريخيه للعهد الجديد الذي كتب وجميع شعود العيان والمعاصرين للاحداث على قيد الحياة مؤيدين ومعارضين ان الذي صلب هو المسيح وليس شخص اخر شبه له عدا عن شهادات المؤرخين .. والتاريخ المكتوب في حينه لا يمكن تكذيبه ، لانه دون في عهد امبراطورية حديثة زمانها ربطت كل المناطق التي تسيطر عليها عن طريق شبكة طرق و مراسلات و سجلات .

يتبع ..


----------



## عابد يهوه (16 أبريل 2022)

ثم ياتي لنا المسلم الفاشل عن اثبات مصداقية قرانه المحرف المزور المشكوك فيه المقطوعه اصوله وشواهده مقابل الكتاب المقدس اوثق كتاب في العالم كله بالاجماع المطلق عند العلماء المتخصصين ويقولك دانيال الس يقول ان نهاية انجيل مرقس محرفه !

نهاية انجيل مرقس والفاصله اليوحناوية والملاك الذي يحرك البركة وغيرها من الفقرات هي نصوص اصلية ومن المسلمات انها نصوص اصليه موحى بها من القرن الاول الميلادي ومستشهد بها من قبل اباء الكنيسة كنصوص وموحى بها وموجودة في اقدم ترجمات الكتاب المقدس المترجمة عن الاصل اليوناني ومخطوطات الاغلبيه مخطوطات النص الرسولي المستلم .. وانما الذي يجهله هذا المسلم الجاهل ان هناك مدرستين للنقد النصي .. المدرسة التقليدية للنقد النصي وهي اكبر واقدم مدرسة للنقد النصي التي تتبع مخطوطات الاغلبيه وهناك المدرسة النقدية الحديثه للنقد النصي التي تتبع مخطوطات الاقليه وكل مدرسة لها منهج مختلف عن الاخر ..

"في الواقع ، لا توجد سوى مدرستين متنافستين للنقد النصي. وهاتان متعارضتان بشكل لا يمكن التوفيق فيه. وفي النهاية ، سيتعين على إحداهما أن تفسح المجال: وسيصبح الاستسلام غير المشروط هو موردها الوحيد. عندما يتم قبول أحدهم كن على حق ، لا يوجد مكان للآخر. يجب استبعاده من الاهتمام باعتباره شيئًا خاطئًا تمامًا ".
"Indeed there exist but two rival schools of Textual Criticism. And these are irreconcilably opposed. In the end, one of them will have to give way: and, vae victis! unconditional surrender will be its only resource. When one has been admitted to be the right, there can no place be found for the other. It will have to be dismissed from attention as a thing utterly, hopelessly in the wrong." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 18]

فمنهج مدرسة دانيال والس النقدية الحديثه الذي الكتاب المقدس عندها مثل المدرسة التقليديه اوثق كتاب على وجه الارض بلا اي استنثاء واحد انها تعتبر المخطوطات اليونانية والاقدم درجة اولى وتعتبر الترجمات واقتباسات الاباء درجة ثانيه وهو منهج مخالف للمدرسة التقليدية للنقد النصي فالنص اليوناني والاقتباسات والترجمات كلها بمستوى واحد عندهم فالاباء استشهدوا بنصوص الوحي والترجمات مترجمة عن الاصل اليوناني بالتالي نهاية انجيل مرقس والفاصله اليوحناوية وغيرها هو نصوص موحى بها واصليه ومن المسلمات .. ومخطوطات الاغلبيه التي هي النص التقليدي هناك اثنتا عشرة دولة أو أكثر  وأجزاء من العالم  تشهد على هذا النوع من النص دون تواطؤ أو تعاون من أي نوع

"It is precisely this consideration which constrains us to pay supreme attention to the combined testimony of the Uncials and of the whole body of the Cursive Copies. They are (a) dotted over at least 1000 years: (b) they evidently belong to so many divers countries,--Greece, Constantinople, Asia Minor, Palestine, Syria, Alexandria, and other parts of Africa, not to say Sicily, Southern Italy, Gaul, England, and Ireland: (c) they exhibit so many strange characteristics and peculiar sympathies: (d) they so clearly represent countless families of MSS., being in no single instance absolutely identical in their text, and certainly not being copies of any other Codex in existence,--that their unanimous decision I hold to be an absolutely irrefragable evidence of the Truth." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 50-51]

والنص التقليدي هو الموجود والمهيمن منذ السنوات الأولى للكنائس على عكس النص النقدي نص الاقليه التي تتبناه مدرسة دانيال والس :

"As far as the Fathers who died before 400 A.D. are concerned, the question may now be put and answered. Do they witness to the Traditional Text as existing from the first, or do they not? The results of the evidence, both as regards the quantity and the quality of the testimony, enable us to reply, not only that the Traditional Text was in existence, but that it was predominant, during the period under review. Let any one who disputes this conclusion make out for the Western Text, or the Alexandrian, or for the Text of B and Aleph, a case from the evidence of the Fathers which can equal or surpass that which has been now placed before the reader." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 116]

ومدرسة دانيال والس تعتبر الاقدم صاحب الحجية على المتقدم وهذا منطق غير مقبول في المدرسة التقليدية لانه غير صحيح على الدوام فتقول المدرسة التقليدية للنقد النصي المتعارضه مع مدرسة دانيال والس والذي يجمع المدرستين بالاجماع انه لا يوجد تحت السماء اوثق من مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس بنصوصه الاصليه كما وصلنا :

"ربما تكون الشهادة الأقدم هي أفضل شهادة. فهي ليست بأي حال من الأحوال دائمًا حقيقة مألوفة. لنقتبس القول المأثور للقاضي المختص [دكتور إف إتش أيه سكريفنر]:" إنها ليست أقل صحة للحقيقة من من المفارقات في الصوت أن أسوأ الفساد الذي تعرض له العهد الجديد ، نشأ في غضون مائة عام بعد تأليفه ؛ أن إيريناوس والآباء الأفارقة والغرب كله ، مع جزء من الكنيسة السريانية ، استخدموا مخطوطات أدنى بكثير لأولئك الذين استخدمهم ستونيكا ، أو ايراسموس ، أو ستيفن ، بعد ثلاثة عشر قرنًا ، عند تشكيل النص المتلقى لذلك فإن العصور القديمة وحدها لا توفر أي ضمان بأن المخطوطة التي في أيدينا ليست ملوثة بالفساد الذي ظهر بشكل كبير في القرنين الأول والثاني ". [دين بورغون ، النص التقليدي ، ص. 40]

"The more ancient testimony is probably the better testimony. That it is not by any means always so is a familiar fact. To quote the known dictum of a competent judge [Dr. F. H. A. Scrivener]: ‘It is no less true to fact than paradoxical in sound that the worst corruptions to which the New Testament has ever been subjected, originated within a hundred years after it was composed; that Irenaeus and the African Fathers and the whole Western, with a portion of the Syriac Church, used far inferior manuscripts to those employed by Stunica, or Erasmus, or Stephen, thirteen centuries after, when moulding the Textus Receptus.' Therefore Antiquity alone affords no security that the manuscript in our hands is not infected with the corruption which sprang up largely in the first and second centuries." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 40]

ويقولوا ان المخطوطات القديمه دخل فيها الهرطقات المقصوده من قبل تسعه هراطقه تلاعبوا بالاناجيل عاشوا خلال القرون القليلة الأولى من عصر الكنيسة:

"And the Written Word in like manner, in the earliest age of all, was shamefully handled by mankind. Not only was it confused through human infirmity and misapprehension, but it became also the object of restless malice and unsparing assaults. Marcion, Valentinus, Basilides, Heracleon, Menander, Asclepiades, Theodotus, Hermophilus, Apollonides, and other heretics adapted the Gospels to their own ideas." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 10]

طبعا تلاعبوا بنسخهم الخاصه بهم فقط لا غير ولا تدخل مخطوطاتهم ضمن شجره عائله مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس  .. فمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس كانت تنسخ بمختلف البلدان بجنسيات مختلفه:

"شهود من مختلف الأنواع ؛ من بلدان مختلفة ؛ يتحدثون بألسنة مختلفة: - شهود لم يتمكنوا من الالتقاء بهم ، ومن غير المعقول أن يكون هناك تواطؤ من أي نوع: - يستحق هؤلاء الشهود أن يُستمع إليهم باحترام. ، فعندما يتفق شهود من هذا النوع بأعداد كبيرة ، يجب اعتبارهم مستحقين حتى للثقة الضمنية ".

"Witnesses of different kinds; from different countries; speaking different tongues:--witnesses who can never have met and between whom it is incredible that there should exist collusion of any kind:--such witnesses deserve to be listened to most respectfully. Indeed, when witnesses of so varied a sort agree in large numbers, they must needs be accounted worthy of even implicit confidence." [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 50]

وتتناسى مدرسة دانيال والس النقديه ان اقدم المخطوطات التي يعتبروها حجة قد احرقها الرومان في الثلاث قرون الاولى رغم ان هذا موثق في كتبهم :

"History tells us, however, that, so far from there being no major disruptions in the process of transmission, during the pre-Constantinian persecutions New Testament manuscripts were sought out and burned by imperial order. Fortunately, some collections of Christian books escaped Diocletian's systematic program of destmction; one was the large collection at Caesarea, a library utilized by Origen, Eusebius, and even Jerome. But this too was destroyed later by Muslims in the year 6 3 8 ."
(THE TEXT OF THE NEW TESTAMENT ,p220, BRUCE M. METZGER- BART D. EHRMAN)

The persecution of Diocletian left a deep scar not only in church history but also in the history of the New Testament text. Innumerable manuscripts were destroyed during the persecution and had to be replaced. Even more were needed to supply the flood of new churches which sprang up in the Age of Constantine [an Emperor who reigned immediately after Diocletian]. (Aland and Aland, p. 70)

All this [persecution] has been fulfilled in our day, when we saw with our own eyes our houses or worship thrown down from their elevation, the sacred Scriptures of inspiration committed to flames in the midst of the markets. (Eusebius, Ecclesiastical History, 8::2:1)

باختصار لعد الاطاله لان الكلام مع المسلم المغيب صاحب النفخة الكذابه مضيعه للوقت بالاضافه الى انه جاهل ولا يفهم حتى ما نكتبه  من اقوال العلماء ككل مسلم مغيب .. نهاية انجيل مرقس والفاصله اليوحناوية وغيرها هي نصوص اصليه ومن المسلمات انها وحي ونصوص اصليه عند اجماع علماء النقد النصي التقليدي اكبر مدرسة لعلم النقد النصي مثل جميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس ولا يوجد عندهم شئ اسمه فقرات غير اصليه :

“ Presumably the evidence is the same for both believer and unbeliever, but the interpretation of the facts depends upon the presuppositions used. Let the conservative Christian not be ashamed of his presuppositions—they are more reasonable than those of the unbeliever…. God has preserved the text of the New Testament…the Traditional Text is in the fullest sense of the term, just that."
Pickering, “An Evaluation of the Contribution of John William Burgon to New Testament Textual Criticism,” p. 90. First italics added; second, Pickering’s.

“God has preserved the text of the New Testament in a very pure form and it has been readily available to His followers in every age throughout 1900 years.”
Pickering, “An Evaluation of the Contribution of John William Burgon to New Testament Textual Criticism,” p. 90.

"There exists no reason for supposing that the Divine Agent, who in the first instance thus gave to mankind the Scriptures of Truth, straightway   abdicated His office; took no further care of His work; abandoned those precious writings to their fate."  [Dean Burgon, The Traditional Text, p. 11]

وهنا رد كامل من سيده وتاج راسه الدكتور غالي بالادله الموثقة على نهاية انجيل مرقس بملف بي دي اف من 450 صفحة من الادله :

رد تفصيلي لاثبات اصلة نهاية انجيل مرقس البشير التقليدية





						رد تفصيلي لاثبات اصلة نهاية انجيل مرقس البشير التقليدية
					

ردود مقروءة و مرئية و مسموعة على ما يثيره المسلمون والملحدون وغير المسيحيين حول الإيمان المسيحي و الكتاب المقدس




					www.drghaly.com
				




وهذا فيديو لبارت شخصيا يفضح كذب المسلمين الكذابين بثبات الوهيه المسيح في الكتاب المقدس وانها لم تخترع في مجمع نيقيه :






بل ان المؤرخين الوثنين يشهدون ايضا بان المسيحين كانوا يعبدون المسيح مثل بليني الصغير 61 -113م :

They were in the habit of meeting on a certain fixed day before it was light, *when they sang in alternate verses a hymn to Christ, **as to a god*, and bound themselves by a solemn oath, not to any wicked deeds, but never to commit any fraud, theft or adultery, never to falsify their word, nor deny a trust when they should be called upon to deliver it up; after which it was their custom to separate, and then reassemble to partake of food – but food of an ordinary and innocent kind.
 Pliny, Letters, transl. by William Melmoth, rev. by W.M.L. Hutchinson (Cambridge: Harvard Univ. Press, 1935), vol. II, X:96, cited in Habermas, The Historical Jesus, 199

ولوسيان ساموساتا: (115-200 م)

*The Christians ... worship a man* *to this day – the distinguished personage who introduced their novel rites, and was crucified on that account*.... [It] was impressed on them by their original lawgiver that they are all brothers, from the moment that they are converted, and deny the gods of Greece, and worship the crucified sage, and live after his laws.
 Lucian, "The Death of Peregrine", 11-13, in The Works of Lucian of Samosata, transl. by H.W. Fowler and F.G. Fowler, 4 vols. (Oxford: Clarendon, 1949), vol. 4., cited in Habermas, The Historical Jesus, 206


----------

